# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  نجيب محفوظ

## امجدمكى

*نجيب محفوظ

ولد في القاهرة عام 1911. 
أمضى طفولته في حي الجمالية حيث ولد، ثم انتقل إلى العباسية والحسين والغوريه، وهي أحياء القاهرة القديمة التي أثارت اهتمامه في أعماله الأدبية وفي حايته الخاصة. 
حصل على إجازة في الفلسفة عام 1934 وأثناء إعداده لرسالة الماجستير " وقع فريسة لصراع حاد" بين متابعة دراسة الفلسفة وميله إلى الأدب الذي نمى في السنوات الأخيرة لتخصصه بعد قراءة العقاد وطه حسين. 
بدأ كتابة القصة القصيرة عام 1936 . وانصرف إلى العمل الأدبي بصورة شبه دائمة بعد التحاقه في الوظيفة العامة. 
عمل في عدد من الوظائف الرسمية، ونشر رواياته الأولى عن التاريخ الفرعوني. ولكن موهبته ستتجلى في ثلاثيته الشهيرة ( بين القصرين، وقصر الشوق، والسكرية) التي انتهى من كتابتها عام 1952 ولم يتسن له نشرها قبل العام 1956 نظرا لضخامة حجمها. 
نقل نجيب محفوظ في أعماله حياة الطبقة المتوسطة في أحياء القاهرة، فعبر عن همومها وأحلامها ، وعكس قلقها وتوجساتها حيال القضايا المصيرية. كما صور حياة الأسرة المصرية في علاقاتها الداخلية وامتداد هذه العلاقات في المجتمع. 
ولكن هذه الأعمال التي اتسمت بالواقعية الحية لم تلبث أن اتخذت طابعا رمزيا كما في رواياته " أولاد حارتنا" و "الحرافيش" و "رحلة ابن فطوطة". 
بين عامي 1952 و 1959 كتب عددا من السيناريوهات للسينما. ولم تكن هذه السيناريوهات تتصل بأعماله الروائية التي سيتحول عدد منها إلى الشاشة في فترة متأخرة. 
ومن هذه الأعمال " بداية ونهاية" و " الثلاثية" و " ثرثرة فوق النيل" و" اللص والكلاب" و " الطريق ". 
صدر له ما يقارب الخمسين مؤلفا من الروايات والمجموعات القصصية. 
ترجمت روايته " زقاق المدق" إلى الفرنسية عام 1970 ، ونقل عدد من أعماله البارزة إلى لغات متعددة، ولا سيما الفرنسية والإنكليزية، بعد حصوله على جائزة نوبل للآداب عام 1988 . 
أصداء السيرة الذاتية

دعاء

دعوت للثورة وأنا دون السابعة . 
ذهبت ذات صباح إلى مدرستي الأولية محروسا بالخادمة. سرت كمن يساق إلى سجن. بيدي كراسة وفي عيني كآبة. وفي قلبي حنين للفوضى، والهواء البارد يلسع ساقي شبه العاريتين تحت بنطلوني القصير. وجدنا المدرسة مغلقة، والفراش يقول بصوت جهير : 
بسبب المظاهرات لا دراسة اليوم أيضا. 
غمرتني موجة من الفرح طارت بي إلى شاطئ السعادة ومن صميم قلبي دعوت الله أن تدوم الثورة إلى الأبد‍. 
رثاء

كانت أول زيارة للموت عندنا لدى وفاة جدتي.. كان الموت ما زال جديدا، لا عهد لي به عابر في الطريق، وكنت أعلم بالمأثور من الكلام أنه حتم لا مفر منه، أما عن شعوري الحقيقي فكان يراه بعيدا بعد السماء عن الأرض. هكذا انتزعني النحيب من طمأنينتي، فأدركت أنه تسلل في غفلة منا إلى تلك الحجرة التي حكت لي أجمل الحكايات. 
ورأيتني صغيرا كما رأيته عملاقا، وترددت أنفاسه في جميع الحجرات، فكل شخص تذكره وكل شخص تحدث عنه بما قسم. 
وضقت بالمطاردة فلذت بحجرتي لأنعم بدقيقة من الوحدة والهدوء. وإذا بالباب يفتح وتدخل الجميلة ذات الضفيرة الطويلة السوداء وهمست بحنان : لا تبق وحدك. 
واندلعت في باطني ثورة مباغتة متسمة بالعنف متعطشة للجنون. وقبضت على يدها وجذبتها إلى صدري بكل ما يموج فيه من حزن وخوف. 
دين قديم

في صباي مرضت مرضاً لازمني بضعة أشهر. تغير الجو من حولي بصورة مذهلة وتغيرت المعاملة ولت دنيا الإرهاب، وتلقتني أحضان الرعاية والحنان. أمي لا تفارقني وأبي يمر عليّ في الذهاب والإياب. وأخوتي يقبلون بالهدايا لا زجر ولا تعيير بالسقوط في الامتحانات. 
ولما تماثلت للشفاء خفت أشد الخوف الرجوع إلى الجحيم. عند ذاك خلق بين جوانحي شخص جديد، صممت على الاحتفاظ بجو الحنان والكرامة، إذا كان الاجتهاد مفتاح السعادة فلأجتهد مهما كلفني ذلك من عناء ، وجعلت أثب من نجاح إلى نجاح، وأصبح الجميع أصدقائي وأحبائي. هيهات أن يفوز مرض بجميل الذكر مثل مرضي. 
الحركة القادمة

قال برجاء حار : 
جئتك لأنك ملاذي الأول والأخير. 
فقال العجوز باسما: 
هذا يعني أنك تحمل رجاء جديدا. 
تقرر نقلي من المحافظة في الحركة القادمة . 
ألم تقض مدتك القانونية بها ؟ هذه هي تقاليد وظيفتك فقال بضراعة : 
النقل الآن ضار بي وبأسرتي. 
أخبرتك بطبيعة عملك منذ أول يوم . 
الحق إن المحافظة أصبحت وطنا لنا ولا غنى عنه. 
هذا قول زملائك السابقين واللاحقين، وأنت تعلم أن ميعاد النقل لا يتقدم ولا يتأخر. 
فقال بحسرة : 
يا لها من تجربة قاسية ! 
لم لم تهيئ نفسك لها وأنت تعلم أنها مصير لا مفر منه. 
مفترق الطرق

عرفت في بيتنا بأم البيه - حتى اليوم لم أعرف اسمها الحقيقي فهي عمتى أم البيه. تجلس في حجرتها فوق الكنبة متحجبة مسبحة، كلما طمعت في مصروف إضافي تسللت إلى مجلسها. وعلى فترات متباعدة تقف سيارة أمام بيتنا الصغير فيغادرها البيه، قصيرا وقورا مهيبا ، يلثم يد أمه ويتلقى دعاءها. 
زيارة تنفخ في البيت روحا من السرور والزهور، وقد تحمل إلي علبة من الحلوى، رجل آخر يتردد على أم البيه كل يوم جمعة. صورة طبق الأصل من البيه غير أنه يرتدي عادة جلبابا ومركوبا وطاقية وتلوح في وجهه أمارات المسكنة. وتستقبله عمتي بترحاب وتجلسه إلى جانبها في أعز مكان. 
حيرني أمره. 
وحذرتني أمي من اللعب في الحجرة في أثناء وجوده. 
ولكنها لم تجد بدا في النهاية من أن تهمس لي: 
إنه ابن عمتك ‍! 
تساءلت في ذهول : أخو البيه؟ 
أجابت بوضوح : 
نعم .. واحترمه كما تحترم البيه نفسه؟ 
وأصبح يثير حب استطلاعي أكثر من البيه نفسه. 
الأيام الحلوة

كنا أبناء شارع واحد تتراوح أعمارنا بين الثامنة والعاشرة وكان يتميز بقوة بدنية تفوق سنه، ويواظب على تقوية عضلاته برفع الأثقال، وكان فظا غليظا شرسا مستعدا للعراك لأتفه الأسباب . لا يفوت يوم بسلام ودون معركة، ولم يسلم من ضرباته أحد منا حتى بات شبح الكرب والعناء في حياتنا. فلا تسأل عن فرحتنا الكبرى حين علمنا بأن أسرته قررت مغادرة الحي كله، شعرنا حقيقة بأننا نبدأ حياة جديدة من المودة والصفاء والسلام. ولم تغب عنا أخباره تماما. فقد احترف الرياضة وتفوق فيها وأحرز بطولات عديدة حتى اضطر إلى الاعتزال لمرض قلبه، فكدنا ننساه في غمار الشيخوخة والبعد. 
وكنت جالسا بمقهى الحسين عندما فوجئت به مقبلا يحمل عمره الطويل وعجزه البادي . 
ورآني فعرفني فابتسم، وجلس دون دعوة . وبدا عليه التأثر فراح يحسب السنين العديدة التي فرقت بيننا . ومضى يسأل عمن تذكر من الأهل والأصحاب. ثم تنهد وسأل في حنان : 
هل تذكر أيامنا الحلوة؟ 
النسيان

من هذا العجوز الذي يغادر بيته كل صباح ليمارس رياضة المشي ما استطاع إليها سبيلا؟ 
إنه الشيخ مدرس اللغة العربية الذي أحيل على المعاش منذ أكثر من عشرين عاما. 
كلما أدركه التعب جلس على الطوار أو السور الحجري لحديقة أي بيت، مرتكزا على عصاه مجففا عرقه بطرف جلبابه الفضفاض . 
الحي يعرفه والناس يحبونه ، ولكن نادرا ما يحييه أحد لضعف ذاكرته وحواسه. 
أما هو فقد نسي الأهل والجيران والتلاميذ وقواعد النحو. 
المطرب

قلبي مع الشاب الجميل. وقف وسط الحارة وراح يغني بصوت عذب : 
الحلوة جاية 
وسرعان ما لاحت أشباح النساء وراء خصاص النوافذ. 
وقدحت أعين الرجال شررا. 
ومضى الشاب هانئا تتبعه نداءات الحب والموت. 
قبيل الفجر

تتربعان فوق كنبة واحدة . تسمران في مودة وصفاء ، الأرملة في السبعين وحماتها في الخامسة والثمانين . نسيتا عهدا طويلا شحن بالغيرة والحقد والكراهية ، والراحل استطاع أن يحكم بين الناس بالعدل، ولكنه عجز عن إقامة العدل بين أمه وزوجه ولا استطاع أن يتنحى ، وذهب الرجل فاشتركت المرأتان لأول مرة في شيء واحد وهو الحزن العميق عليه. وهدهدت الشيخوخة من الجموح، وفتحت النوافذ لنسمات الحكمة. الحماة الآن تدعو للأرملة وذريتها من أعماق قلبها بالصحة وطول العمر، والأرملة تسأل الله أن يطيل عمر الأخرى حتى لا تتركها للوحدة والوحشة . 
السعادة

رجعت إلى الشارع القديم بعد انقطاع طويل لتشييع جنازة. 
لم يبن من صورته الذهبية أي أثر يذكر. 
على جانبيه قامت عمارات شاهقة في موضع الفيلات، واكتظ بالسيارات والغبار وأمواج البشر المتلاطمة. 
تذكرت بكل إكبار طلعته البهية وروائح الياسمين. 
وتذكرت الجميلة تلوح في النافذة باعثة بشعاعها على السائرين. 
ترى أين يقع قبرها السعيد في مدينة الراحلين؟ 
ويوافيني الآن قول الصديق الحكيم : " ما الحب الأول إلا تدريب ينتفع به ذوو الحظ من الواصلين". 
الطرب

اعترض طريقي باسما وهو يمد يده . تصافحنا وأنا أسأل نفسي عمن يكون ذلك العجوز. وانتحى بي جانبا فوق طوار الطريق وقال : 
نسيتني؟! 
فقلت في استحياء. 
معذرة ، إنها ذاكرة عجوز! 
كنا جيران على عهد الدراسة الإبتدائية وكنت في أوقات الفراغ أغني لكم بصوت جميل، وكنت أنت تحب التواشيح.. 
ولما يئس مني تمام مد يده مرة أخرى قائلا : 
لا يصح أن أعطلك أكثر من ذلك قلت لنفسي : يا له من نسيان كالعدم، بل هو العدم نفسه، ولكني كنت وما زلت أحب سماع التواشيح. 
رسالة

وردة جافة مبعثرة الأوراق عثرت عليها وراء صف من الكتب وأنا أعيد ترتيب مكتبتي. 
ابتسمت. انحسرت غيابات الماضي السحيق عن نور عابر. 
وأفلت من قبضة الزمن حنين عاش دقائق خمس. 
وند عن الأوراق الجافة عبير كالهمس. 
وتذكرت قول الصديق الحكيم . " قوة الذاكرة تنجلي في التذكر كما تنجلي في النسيان". 
عتاب

همت على وجهي حاملا طعنة الغدر بين أضلعي. 
وقال الصديق الحكيم، ليست أول من كابد الهجران. 
فسألته أليس للشيخوخة مقام؟ 
فقال : غر من يعشق قصة قديمة. 
ووقفت تحت شجرة الكافور أرنو من بعيد إلى الملهى. 
وهي تجلس وسط الشرفة يشع منها نور الإغراء المبين. 
لا يدركها كبر ولا يمسها انحلال. 
وتخطاني بنظرة لا مبالية فليس لقرارها تبديل، بل وسوف أرجع وحيدا كما بدأت. 
التلقين

جلست في السرادق أنتظر تشييع الجنازة. 
خيمت فوقنا ذكريات ذلك العهد القديم 
وجاء رجال ذلك العهد يسيرون رجلا وراء رجل 
كانت الأرض تزلزل لأي منهم إذا خطا. 
اليوم هم شيوخ ضائعون لا يذكرهم أحد 
وجاء خلفاءهم تنحني الأرض تحت وطأة أقدامهم 
تقول نظراتهم الثابتة إنهم ملكوا الأرض والزمن 
أخيرا، هل النعش فوق الأعناق فتخطى الجميع وذهب 
الوظيفة المرموقة

أخيرا مثلت بين يدي مدير مكتبه. وصلت بفضل اجتهاد مضن وشفاعة الوجهاء المكرمين. 
ألقى نظرة أخيرة على التوصيات التي قدمتها، ثم قال : 
لشفعائك تقدير وأي تقدير، ولكن الاختبار هنا يتم بناء على الحق وحده. 
فقلت برجاء : 
إني على أتم استعداد للاختبار. 
أرجو لك التوفيق. 
فسألته بلهفة: 
متى ندعى للامتحان؟ 
فتجاهل سؤالى وسألني : 
ولماذا هذا الوظيفة بالذات على ما تتطلبه من جهد خارق؟ 
فقلت بإخلاص : 
إنه الحب، ولا شيء سواه. 
فابتسم ولم يعلق . 
ورجعت وأنا أتذكر قول صديقي الحكيم " من ملك الحياة والإرادة فقد ملك كل شيء، وأفقر حي يملك الحياة والإرادة". 
الصور المتحركة

هذه الصورة القديمة جامعة لأفراد أسرتي.. 
وهذه جامعة لأصدقاء العهد القديم. 
نظرت إليهما طويلا حتى غرقت في الذكريات. 
جميع الوجوه مشرقة ومطمئنة وتنطق بالحياة. 
ولا إشارة ولو خفيفة إلى ما يخبئه الغيب، 
وها هم قد رحلوا جميعا فلم يبق منهم أحد، 
فمن يستطيع أن يثبت أن السعادة كانت واقعا حيا، لا حلما ولا وهما. 
العدل

ذهبت إلى محام معروف بلا تردد، ما أجمل صراحته حين قال لي : 
أنت صاحب حق ، ولكن خصمك أيضا صاحب حق، فقلت له : 
عرضت عليه أن نحتكم إلى شخص يكون موضع ثقتنا معا. 
هيهات أن يوجد هذا الشخص في زماننا. 
لدي خطابات مسجلة ستعرف منها المحكمة حسن نيتي. 
قد يطعن فيها بالتزوير. 
الحق أن برئ مائة في المائة. 
ليس الأمر بالمستحيل. 
ألم تهدده في لحظة غضب بالقتل؟ 
هو نفسه لم يأخذ كلامي مأخذ الجد. 
بل قام باحتياطات كثيرة، وزار الأضرحة ونذر النذور. فهتفت ضاحكا: 
هذا هو الجنون : 
عليك أن تثبت أنه مجنون خاصة، وأن محاميه سيحاول من ناحيته أن يثبت جنوك. 
فأغرقت في الضحك حتى قال المحامي: 
لا يود ما يدعو إلى الضحك 
اتهامي بالجنون مثير للضحك 
بل أنه يدعو للأسى 
لماذا يا سيدي؟ 
الجنون يدعو للأسى 
طالما أني عاقل فلا أهمية للاتهام. 
ولكن عدم الاهتمام قد يعني الجنون نفسه. 
فسألته بذهول: 
هل يداخلك شك في عقلي؟ 
بل إني على يقين، اختلافكما المزمن يدل على جنونكما معا. 
لكنك أبديت استعدادا طيبا للدفاع عني؟ 
إنه واجبي. 
وتنهد المحامي من أعماقه وواصل : 
ولا تنسى أنني مجنون مثلكما. 
من التاريخ

في ذلك الوقت البعيد قيل إنه هاجر أو هرب. والحقيقة أنه كان يجلس على العشب على شاطئ النيل مشتملا بأشعة القمر يناجي أحلامه في حضرة الجمال الجليل. 
عند منتصف الليل سمع حركة خفيفة في الصمت المحيط ورأى امرأة ينبثق من الماء أمام الموضع الذي يفترشه . وجد نفسه أمام جمال لم يشهد له مثيلا من قبل. ترى أتكون ناجية من سفينة غارقة؟ لكنها كانت غاية في العذوبة والوقار فداخله الخوف - وهم بالوقوف تأهبا للتراجع، ولكنها قالت له بصوت ناعم : 
اتبعني 
فسألها وهو يزداد خوفا . 
إلى أين 
إلى الماء لترى أحلامك بعينيك . 
وبقوة سحرية زحف نحو الماء وعيناه لا تتحولان عن وجهها. 
الأشباح

عقب الفراغ من صلاة الفجر، رحت أجول في الشوارع الخالية، جميل المشي في الهدوء والنقاء بصحبة نسائم الخريف، ولما بلغت مشارف الصحراء جلست فوق الصخرة المعروفة بأم الغلام. 
وسرح بصري في متاهة الصحراء المسربلة بالظلمة الرقيقة، وسرعان ما خيل إلى أن أشباحا تتحرك نحو المدينة. قلت : لعلهم من رجال الأمن . ولكن مر أمامي أولهم فتبينت فيه هيكلا عظميا يتطاير شرر من محجريه. 
واجتاحني الرعب فوق الصخرة ، وتسلسلت الأشباح واحدا في إثر آخر تساءلت وأنا أرتجف عما يخبئه النهار لمدينتي النائمة.. 
قطار المفاجآت

في عيد الربيع يحلو اللهو ويطيب، وقفنا جماعة من التلاميذ في بهو المحطة بالبنطلونات القصير، وبيد كل سلة من القش الملون مملوءة بما قسم من طعام. وكان علينا أن نختار بين رحلتين وقطارين. قطار يذهب إلى القناطر الخيرية ، وآخر يمضى إلى جهة مجهولة يسمى بقطار المفاجآت قال أحدنا: 
القناطر جميلة ومضمونة. 
فقال الآخر : 
- المغامرة مع مجهول أمتع، ولم نتفق على رأي واحد. 
- ذهبت كثرة إلى قطار القناطر، وقلة جرت وراء المجهول. 
حمام السلطان

حلمت مرة أنني خارج من حمام السلطان تعرضت لي جارية ودعتني إلى حجرتها لتهيئني للقاء كما يملي عليها واجبها . وألهاني التدريب عن غايتي حتى كدت أنساها. ولما وجب الذهاب ، ذهبت إلى السيدة الجميلة وأنا من الخجل في نهاية ، ووقفت بين يديها منهزما وقد علاني الصدأ هكذا تحول الحلم إلى كابوس. 
وكان لابد من معجزة لتشرق الشمس من جديد. 
العقاب

رآه مائلا أمامه كالقدر غاب طويلا ولكن لم ينحن له ظهر أو يرق بصر بسرعة انقضاض الزلزال جرى شريط الذكريات الدامية. وسحب وراءه صورة أسرته البريئة التي عرفته مثالا للاجتهاد والزرق الحلال جاهلة ما وراء ذلك. 
اتفقنا على أن نفترق إلى الأبد. 
فقال هل الزائر بهدوء : 
للضرورة أحكام وإني مهدد بالإفلاس. 
وقال لذاته : إن طوفان الابتزاز يبدأ بقطرة. 
كنا شريكين فما يصيبني يصيبك فقال الزائر : 
عند اليأس أقول : على وعلى أعدائي يا رب ! 
أسرته هي ما يهمه، حتى إذا كان الانتحار هو الحل. 
المرح

نظرت إليّ بعينين باهتتين ذابلتين. النظرة تشكو من الشكوى وتريد أن تبوح ولكن اللسان عاجز. 
كنت أعودها والحجرة خالية. 
الجلد متهرئ والعظام بارزة والأركان تفوح منها رائحة الموت. 
يا صاحبة المداعبات التي لا تنسى. 
طفولتي عامرة بمداعباتك اللطيفة. 
لم يكن يعيبك إلا الإغراق في المرح. 
أي نعم.. الإغراق في المرح.
فرصة العمر

صادفتها تجلس تحت الشمسية، وتراقب حفيدها وهو يبني من الرمال قصورا على شاطئ البحر الأبيض. 
سلمنا بحرارة ، جلست إلى جانبها عجوزين هادئين تحت مظلة الشيب. 
وضحكت فجأة وقالت: 
لا معنى للحياة في مثل عمرنا، فدعني أقص عليك قصة قديمة . 
وقصت قصتها وأنا أتابعها بذهول حتى انتهت. 
وعند ذلك قلت : 
فرصة العمر أفلتت، يا للخسارة. 
رسالة لم تكتب

في عام واحد علمت بتعين همام رئيسا لمحكمة استئناف الإسكندرية ، كما قرأت خبر تنفيذ حكم الإعدام في سيد الغضبان لقتله راقصة. كنا - أنا وهمام والغضبان - أصدقاء طفولة ، وكان الغضبان بؤرة الإثارة لجمال صوته ونوادره البذيئة ، وافترقنا قبل أن نبلغ التاسعة فمضى كل إلى سبيله ، عرفت من بعض الأقارب بانخراط همام في سلك الهيئة القضائية، وتابعت أنباء الغضبان في الصحف الفنية كبلطجي من بلطجية الملاهي الليلية. 
والحق أن خبر الإعدام هزني ، وطار بي على جناح التأمل إلى العهد القديم . وفكرت أن أكتب رسالة إلى همام أضمنها تأثري وتأملاتي. وشرعت في الكتابة، ولكنني توقفت وفتر حماسي أن يكون قد نسى ذلك العهد وأهله أو أنه لم يعد يبالي بهذه العواطف. 
الزيارة الأخيرة

لولا المعلم عبد الدائم لضاع كل وافد على المدينة القديمة، يستقبل الوافدين في مقهى المعزم يفتح لكل مغلق الأبواب، وكان عبد الله أحد أولئك الوافدين، ما لبت أن ألحقه بوظيفة مساعد بواب فحمد الرجل ربه على الرزق والمأوى وما حثه على الرشد والتدبير حتى زوجه من بنت الحلال، وجعل عبد الله يزوره في المقهى من حين لآخر اعترافاً بفضله وإحسان ، غير أنه لما استغرقه العمل وتربية الأولاد ندرت زياراته حتى انقطعت، وبلا الرجل الحياة بحلوها ومرها ، وتصبر حتى وقف الأولاد على أقدامهم وانطلق كل في سبيل، ومع تقدم السن شعر عبد الله بأنه أن له أن يستريح وينفض عن رأسه الهموم، وفي فراغه تذكر المعلم عبد الدائم فشعر بالخجل والندم. وصمم على زياراته داعيا الله أن يجده متمتعا بالصحة والعافية، وقصد مقهى المعز وهو يعد نفسه للاعتذار وطلب العفو، لاحظ من أول نظرة ما حل بالمقهى من تجديد وفرنجة في الأثات والخدمة والزبائن ولم يعثر لصاحبه على أثر، ووضح له أن أحدا لم يسمع به الذي يعرف منزله بالإمام، ولا يعرف عنه أكثر من ذلك، ولم تحل تلك الصعوبات بين الرجل ورغبته فمضى من فوره إلى الإمام ، كان يقوده شعور قوي بالوفاء ، وبأنه ذاهب إلى غير رجعة. 
الرحمة

البيت قديم وكذلك الزوجان .. 
هو في الستين وهي في السبعين. 
جمعهما الحب منذ ثلاثين عاما خلت، لم هجرهما مع بقية الآمال. 
لولا ضيق ذات اليد لفر العصفور من القفص. 
يعاني دائما من شدة نهمه للحياة، وتعاني هي من شدة الخوف ويسلي أحلام يقظته بشراء أوراق اليانصيب لعل وعسى. 
كلما اشترى ورقة غمغم " رحمتك يا رب". 
فيخفق قلب المرأة رعبا وتغمغم " رحمتك يا رب". 
البحث

لدى المساء قصد المدفن الذي يجتمع فيه مع بعض الأقران للسمر والمرح وتبادل أنات الشكوى، وسأله أحدهم: 
- كيف انتهى سعيك هذا اليوم. 
- فأجاب بفتور. 
- كالأيام السابقة. 
- فقال آخر: 
- أنك تضيع وقتك بين أوغاد، وعندنا أقصر طريق للرخاء. 
- فقال بامتعاض. 
- وهو أقصر طريق إلى السجن أيضاً . 
- فقال الآخر ساخرا : 
- الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم. 
سؤال وجواب

سأل العجوز السيدة : 
معذرة يا صديقي العمر، لماذا تبذلين نفسك للهوان. 
فأجابت بوجوم 
من حقك علي أن أصارحك بالحقيقة ، كنت أبيع الحب بأرباح وفيرة فأمسيت أشتريه بخسائر فادحة، ولا حيلة مع هذه الدنيا الشريرة الفاتنة . 
التحدي

في غمار جدل سياسي سأل أحد النواب وزيرا : 
- هل تستطيع أن تدلني على شخص طاهر لم يلوث؟ 
- فأجاب الوزير متحديا. 
- إليك - على سبيل المثال لا الحصر - الأطفال والمعتوهين والمجانين فالدنيا ما زالت بخير. 
المليم

وجدت نفسي طفلا حائرا في الطريق. في يدي مليم، ولكن نسيت تماما ما كلفتني أمي بشرائه، حاولت ان أتذكر ففشلت، ولكن كان من المؤكد أن ما خرجت لشرائه لا يساوي أكثر من مليم. 
دموع الضحك

قلت له : 
- الحمد الله ، لقد أديت رسالتك كاملة، وبلغت بأسرتك بر الأمان، وانتزعت من وحش الأيام أنيابه الضارية، فآن لك أن تخلد إلى الراحة والسكينة في الأيام القليلة الباقية. 
- حدجني بارتياب وسألني : 
- هل تذكر أيامنا الطاهرة في الزمان الأول؟ 
- قرأت هواجسه فقلت: 
- ذاك زمان قد مضى وانقضى. 
- فقال بنبرة اعتراف : 
يا صديقي الوحيد، في عز النصر والرخاء، كثيرا ما بكيت الكرامة الضائعة. 
الحوار

رجع الأب إلى البيت فوجد الأبناء في انتظاره ، أخرج حافظه نقوده متجهما وغمغم : 
- الأب في زماننا شهيد. 
- فالتزموا الصمت. 
- ثم تفرقوا تفرق الشهداء. 
المتسول

- إنه يسبح في بحر الماضي فتغمره موجه مخضبة بلون قاتم وصداها ينداح في نغمة حزينة لا تتلاشى. 
- عندما يكون المرء في العشرين وجارته فوق الخمسين وقد وهبته من الذكريات الحنان والأمومة. 
- وفي خلوة بريئة تهل خواطر من عالم الرغبات المتوهجة. 
- وتند عن لمعة العين حرارة النداء. 
- يشكمه الحياء قليلا وشيء كالخوف. 
- يرافقه بعد ذلك الندم ويتسول النسيان. 
الوحدة

لزق المنظر البشع بذاكرتها يتزحزح منظر كف الضابط العمياء وهي تهوي على خد أبيها العليل، وبقدر ما كانت تحب أباها وتقدسه بقدر ما خاصمت كل شيء نفسها والعالم من حولها وتتقدم بها السن وهي وحيدة ترمقها ثقوب الكون برثاء. 
عيد الميلاد

ما أكثر ما يسير بلا هدف. وإذا التعب نال منه توقف، لكن لم يكف عن مناجاة الأشياء الثابتة والمتحركة في نهاية هذا العام يبلغ الثلاثين من عمره. 
وسؤال بعد ثلاثين عاما

بعد انقطاع عشرين عاما عن حي الشباب دعتني مناسبة إلى عبوره ، لولا ما جاش في صدري من عواطف نائمة ما عرفته في عمائره الجديدة وزحامه الصاخب، وثبت عيناي على بيت قديم بقي على حالة فشعرت بابتسامة ترف على الروح والجسد. إنها اليوم وحيدة في الثمانين، وآخر لقاء جمع بيننا بالمصادفة منذ ثلاثين عاما حين أخبرتني بهجرة وحيدها إلى الخارج بصفة نهائية ، ومضيت ومظللتي وقصدت الباب بعد تردد وضغطت على الجرس فتحت شراعة الباب عن وجهة امرأة غريبة فداريت ارتباكي بسؤال : إلا تقيم ست سامية هنا ؟ 
فأجابت بسرعة: 
نحن نقيم هنا من ثلاثة سنوات ! 
تحولت عن موقفي في حيرة ، وذهبت إلى مشواري وأنا أتسأل ترى أين هي؟ هل تقيم في حي آخر؟ هل لحقت بابنها في الخارج، هل رحلت عن دنيانا دون أن نعلم رغم القربى ؟ وهل يصلح ذلك نهاية لذلك التاريخ المؤجج بالعواطف والأحلام! 
وجمعنى في نفس العام مأتم مع الباقين من الأسرة فسألت أحدهم : 
- ماذا تعرف عن ست سامية ؟ 
- فرفع حاجبيه بدهشة وقال : 
- أعتقد أنها ما زالت تقيم في البيت القديم! 
وجه من الماضي

رأيت ست نفوسه في المنام. ماذا جاء بك بعد غياب سبعين عاما بل يزيد. كانت طلعتك وبشرتك صافية وشعرك غزيرا . وكان بيتك يطل على النيل ، وكنا نزورك كثيرا وكنت أعتبر أوقات زيارتك من أسعد الأوقات، ومن نافذة الحجرة كنت أغوص ببصري في الأمواج الهادئة فيسبح حتى الشاطئ البعيد، لم يبق من الحلم إلا وجهك، وتساؤلي : ترى أما زالت على قيد الحياة ! أما وقائع الحلم فقد تلاشت بعد استيقاظي مباشرة. 
المطر

دفعنا المطر إلى مدخل بيت قديم في الخارج صوت انهلال المطر وهزيم الرعد، وفي الدخل لون المغيبن وقفنا متقابلين في المدخل الضيق، وليس معنا إلا بئر السلم وأفكارنا الخفية، قلت لنفسي، يا لها من امرأة! 
وسرحت هي في الجو البارد معتزة محتشمة. 
قالت وكأنما تحدث نفسها : 
- هذا المطر مقلب ما بعده مقلب. 
- فقلت وأنا حائر بخواطري. 
- إنه رحمة للعالمين. 
رجل الساعة

دائما هو قريب مني لا يبرح بصري أو خيالي، يريق على نظراته الهادئة القوية، من وجه محايد فلا يشاركني حزنا أو فرحا. ومن حين لآخر ينظر في ساعته موحيا إلى بأن أفعل مثله، أضيق به أحيانا ولكن إن غاب ساعة ابتلاني الضياع، جميع ما لاقيت في حياتي من تعب أو راحة من صنعه، وهو الذي جعلني أتوق إلى حياة لا يوجد بها ساعة تدق. 
الساحرة

مرت بي في خلوتي كالوردة اليانعة فوق الغصن النضير. وانهمرت ذكريات تلك الأيام الباهرة وذهلت لسرعة الزمن. وكنت شكوت إلى صديقي الحكيم بعض ما لقيت، فعقب على شكواي قائلا : 
- هل تنكر حظك من دفء الدنيا ونشوتها؟ 
- عددت الحسنات إقرارا مني بفضل الوهاب فقال : 
- جميع تلك الحظوظ ثمرة لإعراضها. 
- وبعد صمت قصير سألني: 
- ألا تذكر إثارة من إقبالها؟ 
- فقلت: 
- نظرة رضا عابرة تحت النحلة. 
- هل تذكر مذاقها؟ 
- أطيب من جميع الحظوظ مجتمعة. 
- فقال بهدوء. 
- لذلك أقول لك إنها سر الحياة ونورها.
شق الطريق

كنت أنتظر لصق جدار بالطريق الضيق المكتظ بالناس والدكاكين في ذلك التاريخ كنت معذبا في مقام الحيرة تتجاذبني رياح متضاربة وجذبتني قوة خفية إلى ناحية ما فرأيت عجوزا وقور يشع طيبة وصفاء, إنها لا تساوي شيئا. 
أيقنت أنه قرأ هواجسي وأنه يدعوني إلى قطع الروابط. 
ارتجفت جوارحي وخفق قلبي بشدة. 
وتبدي لي الإغراء في صورة حسناء لم أشهد لجمالها مثيلا من قبل لكني ترددت. 
وفي تلك الآونة رجعت زوجتي حاملة قراطيس العطارة جارة أبنائي الثلاثة . وأفقت من غشيتي ، وحملت الأصغر بين يدين وتقدمت أسرتي أشق لها طريقا وسط الزحام. 
رجل يحجز مقعدا

بدأ الأوتوبيس مسيرته من الزيتون في نفس اللحظة التي انطلقت فيها سيارة رجل من مسكنه في حلوان. 
غيرت كل منهما سرعتها ، أسرعت وأبطأت، وربما توقفت دقيقة أو أكثر تبعا لما لاقته في سيرها من ظروف الطريق. 
ولكنهما بلغا ميدان المحطة في وقت واحد، بل ووقع بينهما صدام خفيف، وكان رجل يمر فانحصر بين السيارتين ، وسقط فاقد الحياة. كان يعبر الميدان ليحجز مقعدا في قطار الصعيد. 
سر الرجل

كان يمر بمجالسنا وهو يصيح : 
- إنها آتية لا ريب فيها . 
- ثم يمضي مهرولا فلا يبقى منه إلا منظر ثيابه المهلهلة ونظراته الشاردة ووقعت الكارثة. 
- قوم قالوا : إنه ولي من الأولياء. 
- وقوم قالوا : ما هو إلا عميل من العملاء. 
هدية

في عزلة الشيخوخة وعجزها ينتشر التأمل مثل عبير البخور. 
وقال لصاحبه العاكف على العبادة وكأنه يعتذر: 
- في زحمة هموم أسرتي ومطالب الشؤون العامة ضاع عمري ، فلم أجد وقتا للعبادة. 
- في تلك الليلة زاره في المنام من أهدى إليه وردة بيضاء وهمس في أذنه . 
- هدية لا يستحقها إلا العابدون الصادقون. 
القبر الذهبي

رأيت في المنام قبرا ذهبيا قائما تحت أغصان شجرة سامقة مغطاة بالبلابل الشادية. 
وعلى صدره نقشت بأحرف جميلة واضحة كلمات تقول : 
هنيئا لمن كانت نشأته في بوتقة الهجران. 
الرسالة

عثرت يوما على وردة مطروحة تحت قدمي . لم تخل من إثارة رونق فالتقطها وإذا بورقة مطوية مربوطة بخيط أبيض حول عودها الأخضر . بسطتها بفضول فقرأت " تعال، ستجدني كما تحب". 
سرحت في ابتسامة وتساءلت كيف أخطأت الرسالة هدفها، لماذا ألقى بها في التراب؟ وهمت حينا في وادي الفروض والاحتمالات، ولكني أثنيت على الدنيا التي ينضب فيها معين الحب. 
ونسمت على نسائم من الماضي البعيد فخفق القلب بقدر ما أتيح له. 
وفجأة تجاوزت ترددي القديم. 
وعزمت على أن أبدأ الإجراءات ليكون لي مدفن في هذه المدينة المترامية. 
النداء

أحيانا يظهر لي بوجهه الجميل فيلقي إلى نظرة رقيقة ويهمس : 
" أترك كل شيء واتبعني" 
قد يلقاني وأنا في غاية الإحباط، وقد يلقاني وأنا في نهاية السرور، ودائما ينتزع من صدري الطرب والعصيان. 
وكلانا لم يعرف اليأس بعد. 
المنشود

في غمار شيخوخة وعزلة وأفكار يقطر منها ماء الورد. 
ترددت أنفاس الوعد المنشود. 
ودق الجرس على غير توقع وجاءت الجرة مستأذنة ، واندمجت فيما أنا مندمج فيه حتى آمنت بأنها الوعد المنشود. 
الغوص في الماء

شهد ذات ليلة خسوف القمر، وتلقى من تعاسته المتوارية خلف الغلالة المظلمة كآبة قطعت ما بينه وبين الأشياء، لم يعد يأنس لشيء واحتار الأطباء فيه. ونصح بالهجرة إلى مكان ناء لتغيير المنظر والمخبر. ذهب يائسا يتجول على شاطئ البحر وعلى بعد رأى شمسية تستكين فيها امرأة شبه عارية غاية في الجمال والسكينة. انجذب نحوها كأول شيء يلقاه فلا يبعث في نفسه الكآبة والوحشة، وشعر بأنها ترحب به دون كلمة أو حركة فاستخفه الطرب. وقامت متوجهة نحو الماء فتجرد من ثيابه وتبعها وخاضا في الماء معا دون أن يلقيا على ما وراءهما نظرة واحدة. 
التوبة

مرت أمامي الجميلة الفاتنة وهي تتأود وتتنهد فلم ألتفت إليها. نعمت في ذلك الوقت الجاف بإرضاء كبرياء الزهد والإعراض عن مغريات الدنيا. 
وثبت إلى طبيعتي في ليلة قمرية ذات بهاء. وسعيت وراء الجميلة الفاتنة وأنا مشفق من العقاب، ولكنها تلقتني بابتسامة وقالت : 
- لتهنأ بمصيرك فإنني أقبل التوبة. 
التسبيح

في وضح النهار والحارة تموج بأهلها من النساء والرجال والأطفال ، والدكاكين على الصفين تستعد لاستقبال الزبائن. 
في وضح النهار سقط رجل ضعيف ضحية لعملاق جبار. 
وشاهد الناس الجريمة. وتوارو في برج الخوف. 
لم يشهد منهم أحد ومضى القاتل آمنا. 
وشهد الدرويش الحادث ولكنه لم يسأل للاعتقاد الراسخ في بلاهته. 
وغضب الإبلة غضبا كدما ( عضوضا ) فعزم على الانتقام من الجميع. 
كلما واتته فرصة قضى على رجل أو امرأة وهو يسبح لله. 
ليلة القدر

زينا حجرة الاستقبال بالورود وتسلل البخور من نوافذ بيتنا إلى باب عرض الطريق. 
وأعددنا من أسباب السرور ما يلذ السمع والبصر والذوق. وأملنا كالآخرين أن ينزل الشيخ في ضيافتنا ويسهر عندنا ليلة القدر. واستغرق والدي في التلاوة وجعلت أذهب وأجئ بين النافذة والباب المفتوح. 
وفجأة تعالت في جلال الليل زغرودة من بيت أحد الجيران. 
وتبادلنا نظرات الآسى في صمت وقال أبي متنهداً : 
لا يريد الحظ أن يبتسم بعد. 
همسة عند الفجر

في مرحلة حاسمة من العمر عندما تنسم بي الحب ذروة الحيرة والشوق همس في أذني صوت عند الفجر: 
- هنيئا لك فقد حم الوداع. 
- وأغمضت عيني من التأثر ، فرأيت جنازتي تسير وأنا في مقدمها أسير حاملا كأسا كبيرا مترعة برحيق الحياة. 
الهجر

لم أشعر بأنه مات حقا إلا في مأتمه 
شغلت المقاعد بالمعزين وتتابعت تلاوة القرآن الكريم وانهمك كل متجاورين في حديث، فذكرت حوادث لا حصر لها ، إلا الراحل فلم يذكره أحد. 
حقا لقد غادرت الدنيا أيها العزيز، كما أنها قد غادرتك. 
هيهات

ما ضنت علي بشيء جميل مما تملك، فنهلت من ينبوع الحسن حتى ارتويت. ولكن البطر بالنعمة قد يرتدي قناع الضجر. 
ومن أمارات خيبتي أني فرحت بالفراق، وعلى مدى طريقي الطويل لم يفارقني الندم وحتى اليوم يرمقني هيكلها العظمي ساخرا. 
البلهاء

كانت خادمة بلهاء ويدعونها الشيخة، وكانت الست وحيدة في الحلقة السادسة، وكان البيت يضطرب أحياناً تحت وطأة الرغبة. وتسلل الاضطراب إلى روح الخادمة البلهاء فاستحوذت عليها الكآبة. وسألتها الست وكانت تعطف عليها : 
- مالك يا شيخه؟ 
- فأجابت بتأفف: 
- أنا ذاهبة. 
- فانزعجت الست وتساءلت: 
- وتتركيني وحدي يا شيخة؟ 
- فقالت بحدة: 
- لست وحدك يا فاجرة. 
الحياة

- أجبرتني ظروف الحياة يوما لأكون قاطع طريق وبدأت أول ممارستي في ليلة مظلمة فانقضضت على عابر سبيل. 
- وارتعب الرجل بشدة شارفت به الموت وهتف برجاء حار : 
- خذ جميع ما أملك حلالا لك ، ولكن لا تمس حياتي بسوء. 
- ومنذ تلك اللحظة وأنا أحوم بروحي حول سر الحياة. 
اللحن

في حلم ثان وجدتني في حجرة متوسطة يضيئها مصباح غازي يتدلى من سقفها. في ركن منها جلس جماعة من الرجال والنساء على شلت متقابلة يتسامرون ويضحكون بأصوات مرتفعة. لم يكن في الجدران باب ولا نافذة إلا فتحة صغيرة في اتساع عين منظار، مرتفعة بعض الشيء فلم أر منها إلا سماء تتوارى وراء المساء. شعرت برغبة شديدة في العودة إلى أهلي وداري. ولم أدر كيف يمكن أن يتيسر لي ذلك . وسألت السمار: 
- أكرمكم الله ، كيف أستطيع الخروج من هنا ؟ 
- فلم يلتفت إلى أحد، وواصلوا السمر والضحك وغزت الوحشة أعماقي، عند ذاك لاح من خلال الفتحة وجه غير واضح المعالم وقال لي : 
- إليك هذا اللحن، احفظه مني جيدا، وترنم به عند الحاجة، وستجد فيه الشفاء من كل هم وغم. 
الفتنة

كنت أتمشى عند الباب الأخضر فصادفت درويشا منتحيا جانب بامرأة . كانت وسيطة العمر ، ريانة الجسم فواحة الأنوثة، محتشمة النظرة. 
ولما اقتربت منهما سمعتها تقول : 
- يا سيدنا، إني أرملة ، أعيش مع شقيقتي ، مستورة والحمد الله ، ولكني أخاف الفتنة. 
- فقال لها : 
- أدي الفرائض. 
- فقالت بصدق : 
- لا تفوتني فريضة. 
- وأضافت: 
- وأسمع تلاوة القرآن لدى كل فرصة. 
- فقال : 
- إن يمسك الشيطان . 
- فقالت : 
- ولكن أخاف الفتنة. 
المعركة

رجعت إلى الميدان بعد زيارة للمشهد الحسيني. رأيت زحاما يحدق براقصة وزمار الزمار يعزف والراقصة تتأود لاعبة بالعصا، والناس يصفقون ، والوجوه تتألق بالسرور والنشوة، فكرت غاضبا كيف أفض الجمع. ولكن في لحظة نور رأيت في مرمى الزمن الجميع يهرولون نحو القبر، كأنهم يتسابقون حتى لم يبق منهم أحد. 
عند ذاك وليتهم ظهري وذهبت. 
الأضواء

استعدت الكاميرا في موقعها، وضبطت الأضواء، وأشار المخرج ببدء التصوير. 
تلاقى حبيبان ودار حوار، انتهى تصوير اللقطة، همس الموزع للمنتج وهما يجلسان على مبعدة يسيرة وراء الكاميرا: 
لن تصلح لأدوار الحب بعد اليوم، قلبي معها.. أشعلت الممثلة سيجارة لتريح أعصابها من عناء التمثيل. 
ووقف المؤلف في زاوية بعيدا عن الأضواء يصغي ويتابع، لا يبالى به أحد. 
على مائدة الرحمن

عمرت مائدة الرحمن بالصائمين، ولما ترامى إليهم الأذان تأهبوا وبسملوا وهتف رجل ذو شأن: 
- طعامنا حرام على من بقلبه زيغ. 
- وندت عن رجل ضحكة عالية لفتت إليه الأنظار. 
- أمسك عن الضحك وقال : 
- عندي غذاء أجمل فأصغوا إلي. 
- ولكنهم أقبلوا على الطعام وهم يسخرون من الرجل . 
ولما امتلأت البطون وثقلت الأجفان فغفوا إغفاءة قصيرة. ورأو في نومهم عالما يفتن ويسحر، ولما استيقظوا توجهوا نحو الرجل الضاحك فلم يجدوا له أثرا. وترك الغائب في كل قلب لوعة. 
البلياردو

جلست في ركن المقهى الذي تقوم فيه مائدة البلياردو. 
وجاء رجل نشط وراح يلاعب نفسه فيرمي الكرة مرة ويرد في الأخرى وقلت له بأدب: 
- هل تسمح لي أن ألاعبك فهو أجلب للمتعة. 
- فقال دون أن ينظر إلى : 
- بل المتعة أن ألعب وحدي وأن يتفرج الآخرون. 
- ونظرت حولي فرأيت جميع الزبائن يغطون في النوم. 
اللؤلؤة

جاءني شخص في المنام ومد لي يده بعلبة من العاج قائلا : 
تقبل الهدية 
ولما صحوت وجدت العلبة على الوسادة. 
فتحتها ذاهلا، فوجدت لؤلؤة في حجم البندقة. 
بين الحين والحين أعرضها على صديق أو خبير وأسأله: 
- ما رأيك في هذه اللؤلؤة الفريدة؟ 
- فيهز الرجل رأسه ويقول ضاحكا: 
- أي لؤلؤة .. العلبة فارغة.. 
- ولم أجد حتى الساعة من يصدقني. 
- ولكن اليأس لم يعرف سبيله إلى قلبي. 
المصادفة

تحت التمثال تقابلنا مصادفة: 
توقفت عن السير، إنه يبتسم ، وأنا أرتبك 
صافحته بالإجلال الذي يستحقه فسألني: 
- كيف الحال؟ 
- فأجبت بأدب وحياء: 
- الحمد لله، فضلك لا ينسى.. 
فقال بصوت لم يخل من عتاب رقيق : 
- حسن أن تعتمد على نفسك ولكن خيل إلي أنك نسيتني! 
- فقلت بحياء. 
- لا أحب أن أثقل عليك ولكن لا غنى عنك بحال. 
- وافترقنا وقد أثار شجوني تذكرت عهدي الطويل معه عندما كان كل شيء في 
حياتي، كما تذكرت فضله وأيامه. تذكرت أيضاً أطواره الأخرى مثل إعراضه وجفائه ولا مبالاته دون تفسير يطمئن إليه القلب. 
رغم كل شيء أعتبرت اللقاء مصادفة سعيدة.
الحنين

كنت ألقاه في الخلاء وحيدا يحاور الناي ويعزف لجلال الكون. 
قلت له يوما 
ما أجدر أن يسمع الناس ألحانك : 
فقال بامتعاض: 
إنهم منهمكون في الشجار والبكاء! 
فقلت مشجعا: 
لكل امرئ ساعة يحن فيها إلى الخلاء. 
ساعة الحساب

جلس يتناول طعامه في المطعم الصغير بهدوء وشهية ذو مظهر مقبول ووجه مرهق. 
في أيام النضال والأفكار والشمس المشرقة تألقت ليلى في هالة من الجمال والإغراء. قال أناس : إنها رائدة متحررة . وقال أناس : ما هي إلا داعرة. 
ولما غربت الشمس وتوارى النضال والأفكار في الظل هاجر من هاجر إلى دنيا الله الواسعة. 
وبعد سنين رجعوا، وكل يتأبط جرة من الذهب وحمولة من سوء السمعة. وضحكت ليلى طويلا وتساءلت ساخرة. 
ترى ما قولكم اليوم عن الدعارة؟ 
ولما حدث وقت الحساب قال لصاحب المطعم: 
- لا تؤاخذني ليس في جيبي مليم واحد، وكنت جائعا لحد الموت. 
- بهت الرجل ولم يدر ماذا يصنع 
- وكأنه حرص على أن تبقى الواقعة سرا لا يدري به أحد. 
الغفلة

كالعصافير يمرحون في كنف الوالدين. البيت الصغير والرزق محدود، ولكنهم لم يتصوروا نعيما يفوق النعيم الذي ينعمون به، وتمادى يوم حار من أيام الصيف بأنفاسه المحملة بالرطوبة فهتفت عصفورة. 
- أف.. متى يجئ الخريف؟ 
- وغمغم وهو يراقبهم من بعيد. 
- لماذا تفرطون في الأيام المتاحة الطيبة؟ 
البلاغة

قال الأستاذ : 
- البلاغة سحر . فأمنا على قوله ورحنا نستبق في ضرب الأمثال. ثم سرح بي الخيال إلى ماض بعيد يهيم في السذاجة. 
- تذكرت كلمات بسيطة لا وزن لها في ذاتها مثل أنت.. فيم تفكر.. طيب .. يا لك من ماكر. 
- ولكن لسحرها الغريب الغامض جن أناس.. وثمل آخرون بسعادة لا توصف. 
الطرب

يا له من زمن ، زمن الطرب. 
ترسل الحناجر الذهبية أنغامها فتنتشر النشوة كالشذا الطيب النفاذ. وتتخلق في حالة الطرب امرأة جميلة تعشقها القلوب البيضاء ، ولكنها لا تعثر لها على أثر في غير دنيا الطرب .. لقد اختارت قلب الطرب مقاما لها لا تبرحه. 
على الشاطئ

وجدت نفسي فوق شريط يفضل بين البحر والصحراء ، شعرت بوحشة قاربت الخوف، وفي لحظة عثر بصري الحائر على امرأة تقف غير بعيدة وغير قريبة . لم تتضح لي معالمها وقسماتها ولكن داخلنا أمل بأنني سأجد عندها بعض أسباب القربى أو المعرفة. ومضيت نحوها ولكن المسافة بيني وبينها لم تقصر ولم تبشر بالبلوغ ناديتها مستخدما العديد من الأسماء والعديد من الأوصاف فلم تتوقف ولم تلتفت. 
وأقبل المساء وأخذت الكائنات تتلاشى ، ولكنني لم أكف عن التطلع أو السير أو النداء. 
سر النشوة

حلمت بأنني صحوت من نوم ثقيل على أنفاس رقيقة لامرأة آية في الجمال، رنت إلى بنظرة عذبة وهمست في أذني : 
إذن الذي أودع في سر النشوة المبدعة قادر على كل شيء فلا تيأس أبدا. 
الانبهار

ذاع عنه أنه عالم بكل شيء ، وقصدته الجموع في ركن الطريق الذي يجلس على أريكه فيه، وقال وسيط خير : 
- لا وقت للأسئلة السهلة، هاتوا ما لديكم من أسئلة مستعصية. 
- وانهالت عليه الأسئلة المستعصية حقا 
- وساد صمت عميق ليسمع كل الجواب الذي يعنيه. 
- لم أر حركة تدب في شفتيه ولم أسمع صوتا يند عن فيه . 
- ورجعت من عنده وسط جموع قد انبهرت بما سمعت لحد الجنون.. 
الندم

حملت إلى أمواج الحياة المتضاربة امرأة ما أن رأيتها حتى جاش الصدر بذكريات الصبا. ولماذا ذابت حيرة اللقاء في حرارة الذكريات سألتها : 
- هل تتذكرين ؟ 
فابتسمت ابتسامة خفيفة تغني عن الجواب. فقلت متهورا : 
التذكر يجب أن يسبق الندم 
فسألتني. 
كيف تجده. 
فقلت بحرارة : 
ذو ألم كالحنين. 
فضحكت ضحكة خافتة ثم همست: 
- هو كذلك، والله غفور رحيم. 
المعركة

في عهد الصبا والصبر القليل نشبت خصومة بيني وبين صديق. اكتسح طوفان الغضب المودة فدعاني متحديا إلى معركة في الخلاء حيث لا يوجد من يخلص بيننا ذهبنا متحفزين . وسرعان ما اشتبكنا في معركة ضارية حتى سقطنا من الإعياء وجراحنا تنزف بغزارة. 
وكان لابد أن نرجع إلى المدينة قبل هبوط الظلام. 
ولم يتيسر لنا ذلك دون تعاون متبادل. 
لزم أن نتعاون لتدليك الكدمات، ولزم أن نتعاون على السير. 
وفي أثناء الخط المتعثر صفت القلوب ولعبت البسمات فوق الشفاه المتورمة ثم لاح الغفران في الأفق. 
حوار الأصيل

إنه جارنا فنعم الجيرة ونعم الجار 
عند الأصيل يتربع على أريكة أمام الباب متلفقا بعباءته. 
بذلك يتم للميدان جلاله وللأشجار جمالها، وعندما تودع السماء آخر حدأة يرجع أبناؤه الثلاثة من أعمالهم. 
وعشية السفر إلى الحج نظر في وجوههم وسألهم: 
- ماذا تقولون بعد هذا الذي كان؟ 
- فأجاب الأكبر : 
- لا أمل بغير القانون. 
- وأجاب الأوسط. 
- لا حياة بغير الحب. 
- وأجاب الأصغر: 
- العدل أساس القانون والحب. 
- فابتسم الأب وقال : 
- لابد من شيء من الفوضى كي يفيق الغافل من غفلته . 
- فتبادل الإخوة النظر مليا، ثم قالوا في نفس واحد. 
- الحق دائما معك. 
الرحلة

بقضاء لا راد له حملني الإذعان إلى أرض الغربة وعلمت أن الواقعية آتية لا ريب فيها ، غدا أو بعد غد. 
انتظر قليلا ولا تتعجل المجهول. 
وقال الطيبون : لا تخف فقد سبقناك في نفس الطريق. 
تنبسط أمامي حديقة مترعة بالحسن، وتذهب الفاتنات وتجئ، ودعيت للغناء، ولكني شغلت بالخواطر والهواجس، وانتزعت حواسي لاجتياز الغابة الدامية. 
لم يبق لي منها إلا ذكريات أشباح وأصداء كوابيس خانقة، وأثر باق لمعركة طاحنة 
وقالوا : إن لك التجوال في رياض الشمال، ولكن قلبي نازعني إلى الملعب بين السبيل والتكية. 
وصلت وأنا ألهث. 
الوجه والإهاب والنظر كل شيء تغير 
وتلقاني الأحبة ، ومن حولهم ترامى الجليل بهوائه وضجيجه وقال لي قلبي : استقر في ظله ، وليحفظه الصمد. 
الشذا

نظر إلى الوراء طويلا فلم يبق منه إلا ما يبقى من الورد بعد جفافه، اللهو وصفاء الأحلام ودفء السيدة الحنون هي دائما كبيرة ولكن لا تجوز عليها الشيخوخة ودائما تلهج بالدعاء. 
وتعرض بعد الظلام ناشرا لواء الفراق وتحرك طابور الوداع وتأوه العريس الذي لم يتم زفافه، وتلاشت وجوه الحب وعبق الجو بالشذا الطيب. 
المهمة

قالت لي أمي 
اذهب إلى جارتنا وقل لها هاتي الأمانة 
فسألتها وأن أهم بالذهاب : 
وما الأمانة؟ 
فقالت وهي تداري ابتسامة : 
لا تسأل عما لا يعنيك ولكن احفظها عندما تتسلمها كأنما هي روحك . 
وذهبت إلى جارتنا وبلغتها الرسالة فحركت أعضاءها لتطرد الكسل ، وقالت : 
يجب أن ترى بيتي قبل ذلك. 
وأمرتني أن اتبعها ومضت أمامي وهي تتبختر. 
وانقضى الوقت مثل نهر جار 
وكانت أمي ترد على خاطري 
أحيانا، فأتخيلها وهي تنتظر. 
وفي وصف العاصفة

زلت قدمي في ليلة عاصفة ممطرة فآويت إلى دكان عطار، وسألت العطار ؟ 
متى تهدأ العاصفة؟ 
فأجاب بهدوء: 
ربما بعد دقيقة واحدة وربما استمرت حتى مساء الغد. 
ولمحت على ضوء مصباح الدكان شخصا يهرول في الخارج ، ناشرا فوق رأسه مظلة سوداء . شعرت بأنني لا أراه لأول مرة رغم أنني لا أعرفه ، والحق أنني لم أرتح إليه. وقال له العطار. 
- لا لوم على من يؤثر السلامة في هذه الليلة. 
فقال الرجل وهو يمضي دون توقف: 
- أنا لا أخلف الميعاد. 
- وجاءت سيدة جميلة لتلوذ بالدكان، فنسينا الرجل ومظلته. 
- الظاهر أن المرأة رأت أن تنتهز الفرصة لتتسوق فسألت العطار : 
- هل عندك دواء للوساوس والأرق؟ 
- فأشار الرجل إلى برطمان وقال: 
- ليس في الدنيا ما هو أجمل من الصحة وخلو البال. 
المخبر

كنت أتأهب للنوم عندما طرق الباب طارق، فتحت الشراعة فرأيت شبحا يكاد يسد الفراغ أمام عيني وقال : 
مخبر من القسم : 
ومد لي يده ببلاغ يأمرني بالحضور مع المخبر لأمر هام. 
أصبح من المألوف في حينا أن يذهب هذا المخبر إلى أي ساكن لاستدعائه . يذهب في أي وقت ودون مراعاة لأي اعتبار، ولا مناص من التنفيذ ولا مفر، ولم أجد جدوى من المناقشة، فرجعت إلى غرفة نومي لارتداء ملابسي . سرت في إثره دون أن نتبادل كلمة واحدة. 
ولمحت في النوافذ أشباح الناس يتابعوننا ويتهامسون. 
إني أعرف ما يتهامسون به، فقط طالما فعلت ذلك وأنا أتابع السابقين. 
الريح تفعل ما تشاء

قد ضجرت الساعة من دقة عقاربي في الزمان الأول. 
وعقدت حبال العزيمة حول ذراع الأمان ونمت . ولكن حملتني ريح الغربة فوق السحاب صادعة بأمر المجهول لم يكن في نيتي ما أفعل ولا فعلت ما كنت نويت. 
وأيقظني رفيقي الرقيق من غفوتي قائلا : "غدا نسفك الدماء " فقلت مشهدا الكون على استسلامي المطلق " لتكن مشيئة الله ". 
المرشد والبائعة

من أول يوم اكتشفت أن عملي في المنطقة يحتم على التجوال المستمر في أنحائها. سألت عن مرشد طريق فدلوني على رجل يقيم بالدرب الأحمر، تبين لي أنه أعمى، ولكن أهل الحل والعقد أكدوا لي صدق فراسته وعمق خبرته، وحفظه زوايا الحي عن ظهر قلب. 
وتأبطت ذراعة فسار بي بقدمين ثابتتين وسرعان ما وثقت به وآنست إليه . 
كان يمكن أن أبقى معه وحده حتى نهاية العمر، لولا أن صادفتنا ذات يوم بائعة خبز ذات حسن، فودعت مرشدي وسرت معها. وتجمعنى الطريق أحياناً بمرشدي القديم فأحييه بوجد، ولكنه يرد علي بفتور ويمضي كل في سبيله. 
وربما حلا لنا في بعض أوقات الفراغ أن نذكره في سياق الدعابة والعبث، ولكن هيهات أن ينكر عاقل فضله. 
سلم نفسك

خطر على بالى فتفجر قلبي بالشوق، ذهبت إلى مسكنه في آخر مساكن الضاحية المحفوفة بالحقول. 
مضى عمر على آخر زيارة ، ولكن جئت في وقت مناسب. 
قال ذلك وهو يشير إلى خوان قصير، وضعت عليه صينية بالعشاء المكون من سمك مشوي وزيتون مخلل وخبر ساخن. 
ودعائي للعشاء فجلست. 
وما كدنا نبسمل حتى ترامي إلينا صوت من مكبر يصيح " سلم نفسك". 
وثب إلى مفتاح الكهرباء فأغلقه ، فساد الظلام، وسرعان ما انهال علينا الرصاص من جميع الجهات كالمطر. 
وقلت لنفسي وأنا ارتعد من الرعب " سعيد من يستطيع أن يسلم نفسه". 
بعد الخروج من السجن

غص البهو بطلاب الحاجات. جلسنا نتبادل النظر في قلق، ونمد البصر إلى الباب العالي المفضي إلى الداخل المغطي بجناحي ستارة عملاقة خضراء. 
متى يبتسم الحظ ويجئ دوري؟ متى أدعى إلى المقابلة فأعرض حاجتي وأتلقى الرجاء الباب مفتوح لا يصد قاصدا، ولكن لا يفوز باللقاء إلا أصحاب الحظوظ. 
على ذلك تمضي الأيام، فأذهب بصدر منشرح بالأمل ثم أعود كاسف البال وخطر لي خاطر: لماذا لا أختفي في مكان في الحديقة حتى إذا أنفض السامر وخرج الرجل لرحلته المسائية رميت بنفسي تحت قدميه. 
لكن الخدم انتبهوا لتسللي ، وساقوني إلى القسم، ومن القسم إلى السجن، فألقيت في ظلماته عبثا حاولت تبرئة ساحتى كيف أذهب طامعا في وظيفة شريفة ، فينتهي بي المآل إلى السجن؟ 
وانتهى إلينا التهامس بأن الرجل الجليل سيزور السجن، ويتفقد حاله، ويستمع إلى شكاوي المظلومين. 
عجب أن تيسر لي في السجن ما تعذر في الحياة. وهذه حاجتي إلى عطفه تشتد وتتضاعف وأحنيت رأسي بين يديه وقصصت قصتي لم يبد عليه أنه صدق ولم يبد عليه أن كذب قلت بضراعة: 
كل ما أتمنى أن يسمح لي باللقاء بعد الخروج من السجن. فقال بصوت هادئ وهو يهم بالسير: 
بعد الخروج من السجن. 
النهر

في دوامة الحياة المتدفقة جمعنا مكان عام في أحد المواسم من تلك العجوز التي ترنو بنظرة باسمة؟ 
لعل الدنيا استقبلتنا في زمن متقارب. 
واتسعت ابتسامتها فابتسمت رادا التحية بمثلها . 
سألتني : 
ألم تتذكر؟ 
فازدادت ابتسامتى اتساعا 
قالت بجرأة لا تتأتي إلا للعجائز. 
كنت أول تجربة لي وأنت تلميذ. 
وساد الصمت لحظة ثم قالت : 
لم يكن ينقصنا إلا خطوة ! 
وتساءلت مذهولا : أين ضاعت تلك الحياة الجميلة! 
حديث من بعيد

في حارتنا بيت مسكون لا يقربه أحد، فهو مغلق الباب والنوافذ، مستسلم لعوامل البلى. 
أمر به فلا أصدق عيني وأقول لنفسي : ما هي إلا أسطورة من أساطير الأولىن. وفاجأني المطرب يوما وأنا أمر أمام بابه، وأسخر منه كعادتي ، وإذا بصوت يتهادى إلى هادئا. 
إن كنت في شك بت ليلة في البيت يأتيك البرهان بلا وسيط. 
ركبني الرعب وانعقد لساني. 
وتذكرت ما قرأت عن عالم الأرواح فقال الصوت: 
كن مع العقل وإلا تعرضت لتجربتنا القاسية. 
واشتد المطر ، فسكت الصوت وكأنما قد ذاب فيه. 
الدرس

كنت منطلقا مهرولا لأشهد حلقة الذكر مررت في طريقي بعجوز رث الملبس تعيس المنظر وهو يبكي . صرفت نفسي عن الاشتغال به أن يفوت على قصدي. ولما احتل الشيخ مكانه وسط حلقة الذكر نظر فيما حوله حتى وقع بصره على فأومأ إلى لأقترب منه ومال على أذني هامسا. 
أهملت العجوز الباكي فأضعت فرصة للخير لن تحظى بمثلها باستماعك إلى درسي اليوم. 
فيلسوف صغير جدا

يطاردني الشعور بالشيخوخة رغم إرادتي وبغير دعوة. لا أدري كيف أتناسى دنو النهاية وهيمنة الوداع. تحية للعمر الطويل الذي أمضيته في الأمان والغبطة. تحية لمتعة الحياة في بحر الحنان والنمو والمعرفة. 
الآن يؤذن الصوت الأبدي بالرحيل. وده دنياك الجميلة وأذهب إلى المجهول. وما المجهول يا قلبي إلا الفناء. دع عنك ترهات الانتقال إلى حياة أخرى. كيف ولماذا وأي حكمة تبرر وجودها؟ أما المعقول حقا فهو ما يحزن له قلبي. الوداع أيتها الحياة التي تلقيت منها كل معنى ثم انقضت مخلفة تاريخا خاليا من أي معنى. ( من خواطر جنين في نهاية شهر التاسع). 
أصل الحكاية

الست في الشرفة ترنو إلى أسفل من وراء الخصاص بعينين ملؤهما اليقظة والحنان. الصبي يلعب أسفل البيت ويغني. وبين الحين والحين يمضى إلى حارة من الحارات التي تصب في جوانب الميدان آتية من أنحاء المدينة المترامية. وعند المغيب ينتزع الصبي نفسه من دينا اللعب والسياحة ويدخل البيت. 
ولم يدم الحال على ذلك طويلا. 
خلت الشرفة من الحنان. 
وأدخل الصبي داخل حارة فلم يرجع. 
المتنبئ

دعينا إلى سهرة في بيت صديق. وجلسنا حوله في الحديقة الصغيرة يسكرنا شذا زهر البرتقال. 
وحدثنا الصديق عن مشروع قيم لعلنا نسهم فيه. ولمحت على ضوء عود ثقاب زميلا غائبا عن وجودنا في دنيا أحلامه. فلمسته بكوعي، ولكنه لم يلتفت نحوي . وفي طريق العودة قلت له: 
- يقينا أنك لم تسمع كلمة مما قال صاحبنا. 
- فقال ببساطة مثيرة: 
- قلبي حدثني بأنه سيرحل عن دنيانا قبل طلوع الشمس. 
- العجب أن صاحب المشروع رحل حقا قبل شروق الشمس. 
- أما الأعجب فهو أن الصديق الآخر الذي تنبأ رحل عند الفجر. 
ومن يومها كلما جاء الزمان بساعة طيبة، أبيت أن أغيب عنها بشئ مضى أو بشئ آت. 
شكوى القلب

ثقل قلبي بعد أن أعرض عني الزمن، وراح الطبيب، يبحث عن سر علته في صورته التي طبعتها الأشعة. تأملته بفضول حتى خيل إلى أنه يراني كما أراه وأنا نتبادل النظر. وجالت أيضا نظرة عتاب في عينيه، فقلت له كالمعتذر: 
فإذا به يقول : 
- والله ما أسقمني إلا الشفاء. 
ملخص التاريخ

أحببت أول ما أحببت وأنا طفل، ولهوت بزمني حتى لاح الموت في الأفق. وفي مطلع الشباب عرفت الحب الخالد الذي يخلفه الحبيب الفاني. وغرقت في خضم الحياة. ورحل الحبيب. واحترقت الذكريات تحت شمس الظهيرة. وأرشدني مرشد في أعماقي إلى الأهداف المراوغة . فطورا يلوح السيد الكامل. وطورا يترائ الحبيب الراحل. 
وتبين لي أن بيني وبين الموت عتابا، ولكنني مقضي على بالأمل. 
رجل الأقدار

لم أنس ذلك الرجل .. كان معلمي فترة طويلة من العمر . اشتهر في حياته بتلاحق المحن. والتعاسة الزوجية ، ورقة الحال. ولكنه اشتهر أيضا بالصبر والقدرة على معايشة الألم والانغماس في الكآبة. ولما تقدم به العمر انضاف إلى متاعبه تصلب الشرايين . وأخذت ذاكرته تضعف وتتلاشى . ومضى ينسى فيما ينسى خسائره وجميع ما ناله من عنت الحياة ، فخف عبئه وهو لا يدري. وطعن في المرض . فنسى زوجته تماما وأنكرها، وأصبح يتساءل عن سر وجودها في بيته. وذهب عنه الكثير من كدره . وبلغ به المرض مداه فنسى شخصه ولم يعد يعرف من هو ، وبذلك تسنم قمة الراحة، هكذا أفلت من قبضة الحياة القاسية حتى غبطه من كان يرثى إليه. 
الصفح

إعجابي بك يا سيدتي يفوق أي حساب. إنك تنورين المكان بصفاء شيخوختك . تلقين الإساءة بالصمت وتغفرين للمسيئين إليك، فلم أعرف أما قبلك بهذا الوفاء. 
قلت لها يوما : 
- إنك ضحية القسوة والإنانية. 
- فقالت باسمة: 
- بل إني ضحية الحب. 
- ولما قرأت الدهشة في وجهي قالت : 
- أنت تتوهم أن سلوكهم معي صادر من قسوة وأنانية، الحقيقة أنه صادر من 
- حبهم الشديد لأبنائهم، وهكذا كنت أحبهم، ومن أجل ذلك قد صفح قلبي عنهم. 
الضحكة

وقفت فوق فوهة القبر ألقي نظرة الوداع على جثة العزيز التي يعدونها للرقاد الأخير. ترامت إلى ضحكته المجلجلة قادمة من الماضي الجميل، فجلت بنظري فيما حولي، ولكني لم أر إلا وجوه المشيعين المتجهمة. 
وعند الرجوع من طريق المقابر همس صديق في أذني : 
ما رأيك في ساعة راحة بالمقهى! 
وسرت الدعوة في أعصابي برعشة ارتياح. 
ونشطت قدماي إلى حيث المجلس، وقدح الماء المثلج والقهوة المحوجة، ومناجاة اللاحقين عن السابقين. 
الاختيار

ذهبت إلى السوق ، حاملا ما خف وزنه وإلا ثمنه ، واتخذت موضعي منتظرا رزقي، وهدأ الضجيج فجأة واشرأبت الأعناق نحو الوسط نظرت فرأيت ست الحسن تتهادى في خطى ملكة على أحسن تقويم. سلبت عقلي وإرادتي قبل أن تتم خطوة ، فنهضت لاتبعها مخلفا ورائي العقل والإرادة وأسباب رزقي ، حتى دخلت بيتا صغيرا أنيقا يطالع القادم بحديقة الورد . واعترض سبيلي بواب مهيب الجسم حسن الهندام وحدجني بنظرة مستنكرة فقلت: 
- إني على أتم استعداد لأهبها جميع ما أملك. 
- فقال الرجل بلهجة قاطعة: 
- إنها لا ترحب بمن يجيئون إليها هاجرين عملهم في السوق. 
السؤال

راحت القافلة تخوض الصحراء ، يقودها عزيف الناي، ودق الطبول، والصمت من حولها محيط، ولا يبدو أن لشيء نهاية، وخطر لي أن أتساءل عن الموضع الذي يحب صاحب القافلة أن يسير فيه. 
سمعنى جار فقال : 
في مقدمة القافلة كما يليق بمقامه، ولكن ماذا دعاك للسؤال؟ وإذا بجار آخر يقول : 
- بل لعله في المؤخرة ليراقب كل حركة ، ماذا يهمك من ذلك؟ 
- ولم أجد ما أجيب به. وظننت أن الأمر انتهى، وأنني سأعرف الجواب عند انتهاء الرحلة. 
- ولكن وجدت الرؤوس تتقارب، والأعين تسترق النظر إلي، والريبة تتفشى في الجميع، رباه كيف أقنعهم بأنني لم أقصد سوءا ، وأنني لا أقل عن أي منهم ولاء للرجل؟ 
- ودنا مني رجل صارم الوجه وقال لي : 
- أترك القافلة ودعنا في سلام. 
- ولم أر بدا من الخروج لأجد نفسي في خلاء مطبق وكرب مقيم. 
في الظلام

كنت راجعا إلى بيتي أخوض ظلمات الليل ولا بصيص نور يشع في الظلماء، وارتطمت بشبح فوقفت حذرا متوثبا وأنا أتساءل : 
من أنت يا عبد الله ؟ 
فقال : 
لعلك صاحب الحظ الذي أبحث عنه أي حظ تعني ؟ 
فقال بعذوبة : 
إني أدعوك إلى سهرة في بيتي يجول فيها الحب والطرب. 
فخطر لي أنه يهذي. 
وفي لحظة الشك غابت أنفاسه المترددة ، فعلمت أنه اختفى. 
وغصني الندم على إفلات فرصة قد تكون هي الحظ المأمول. 
وما زلت أدور في الظلام مناديا حتى بح صوتي. 
أقوى من النسيان

طالعني وجهه بوضوح ومن قريب بقوة نفاذه وهمس في أذني: 
تذكرني لتعرفني حين ألقاك. 
ولما صحوت لما تغب عني صورته. وكم شغلت عنه بالعمل حينا وباللهو حينا، ولكنه يعود بكل قوته وكأنه لم يغب لحظة واحدة. 
وأتساءل تحت وطأة القلق : متى يلقاني؟ كيف يتم اللقاء؟ وما الداعي إلى ذلك كله؟ ويندر أن أطرد عني الهواجس حتى في الأحضان الدافئة. 
ذكاء الجسد

فوق السطح وقفا يتناجيان ، هو أطول قامة وهي أجمل وجها، أما أنا فألعب بالطوق مرة ثم أراقبهما ولا أفهم. ويغيبان في حجرة السطح قليلا ثم يرجعان فأعود إلى استراق النظر بمزيد من الحيرة. 
وجاء الإدراك متعثرا من خلال الأعوام الحامية. 
الشروق والغروب

رأيته في حالين مختلفين. 
مرة والشمس تشرق عليه فبدا غاية في البهاء والجلال، يتكلم فيجد السامع الحكمة فيما يفهمه من كلامه ، والشعر فيما لا يفهمه. 
ومرة والشمس تغيب عنه فبدا ضئيلا مسكينا يهول في أسمال بالية ، يتكلم فيجد الابتذال فيما يفهمه من كلامه والبلاهة فيما لا يفهمه. 
الشبيه

كان الشبه العجيب بين القاضي والمتهم ملفتا لأنظار النساء والرجال الذين صحبوا جارتهم أم المتهم إلى المحكمة. 
وتذكر أناس منهم بكرى المرأة الذي فقدته فلا يقع إلا في أيدي أولاد الحرام. وكانت الأم قد نسيت بكريها تماماً، ولم تعد تفكر إلا في ابنها القابع في القفص. 
حتى نطق القاضي بالحكم الرهيب. 
وعند ذاك دوى الصوت في قاعة الجلسة 
ربة البيت 
يا ربة البيت أصحي، صلي ثم ابسطي يديك بالدعاء. 
جهزي الفطور وادعي إلى المائدة رجلك وأولادك. 
عاوني الصغار على تنظيف أنفسهم وكشري لمن يركن إلى الكسل. 
اكنسي بيتك ورتبيه وتسلي بترديد أغنية. 
سوف يجمعهم الحظ السعيد حول مائدة العشاء إذا سمح الدهر ويبقي الأولاد للمذاكرة. ويذهب الرجل إلى المقهى للسمر. 
اغتسلي ومشطي شعرك وغيري ملابسك وبخري غرفة النوم . قد شهد اليوم ما يستحق الشكر والحمد. 
تذكري ذلك إذا جاء اليوم الذي يتفرق فيه الجميع كل إلى سكنه واليوم الذي تجد هذه الذكريات من يتذكرها. 
شهد الضحك علينا

شهدنا مجلس السمر بالحديقة على أتم ما نكون من العدد والمرح . ينتقل بنا الحديث من شأن إلى شأن كالنحل بين الزهور، والجو الرطيب يضج بضحكاتنا. 
في تلك الجلسة نسينا الدهر ونسيناه، وإذا بأحدنا يقول فجأة ، ودون مناسبة ظاهرة : 
- تصوروا أين وكيف نكون بعد نصف قرن؟ 
- الجواب أيها الصديق غاية في البساطة ، وأن يكن في الوقت نفسه غاية في التعقيد، ولكن لماذا تذكرنا بذلك؟ 
- اليوم يمر على تلك الجلسة ربع قرن فقط، على ذاك لم يبق من سمارها إلا اثنان. 
- ويذكر أحدهما الآخر بقول العزيز الراحل. 
- ويتنهدان ويتخيلان أين وكيف ما حلا لهما التخيل. 
- هل حقا عاش أولئك جميعا، وتبادلوا المودة والأمل. 
أصل الحكاية

سارت في ظل أمها وكان هو يلعب في الطريق. أسعد ما يسعد أمها ضفيرتها الفواحة بشذا القرنفل، أما هو فكان يعلب الحجلة، توقف قليلا ريثما تمر الأيام وابنتها الصغيرة نظرت إليه نظرة غامضة ، فامتلأ بالخيلاء وانطلق يعدو ليشهد الجميع على قوته وسرعته. 
ودعت الأم بالخير لكل مخلوق وهمست. 
- أخاف عليها من النظرة وأخاف عليه من الجري، فأشملهما بالرعاية يا رب، وكان ثمة رجل جالسا في ركن ممن يقرءون الخواطر فقال لها وكأنما لا يعنيها بالذات: 
- فلتنظر إليه ما طاب لها النظر، وليجر هو حتى تخور قواه فيخمد. 
مأوى النعمة

ما أجمل العصفور في طيرانه وشدوه. مرة في سكرة من النشوة هتفت : يا ليتني خلقت عصفورا. وإذا بي انقلب عصفورا يحلق ويشدو ويثب من غصن إلى غصن . ومن خبرتي السابقة حذرت القطط والزواحف وعشقت شعاع الشمس منذ قديم وأنا أغبط العصافير على تحليقها ورؤيتها لجمال حبيبتي الذي لا يبلغه الهائمون فوق الأرض، أيقنت مع الجهد الضائع أنه لا سبيل إلى الفوز إلا بالطيران واستراق النظر من فوق هامات الشجر. وجعلت أخطف النظرات المحترقة بالأشواق وهي تتهادى في أعماق البيت. وارتويت برحيق الهناء حتى ثملت. ويوما رأيت فوق سور السطح طبقا مملوءا بالقرطم ، فتحلب ريقي، ونسيت الحذر وطرت نحو الطبق، وحططت عليه، ورحت ألتقم بمقاري الحب بنهم وسرور، وإذا بيد تقبض على بحنان وصوت عذب يقول : 
- أخيراً وقعت ؟ 
وأودعتني القفص ، وقد بعث مسها في كياني لا تجئ إلا من خمر الفراديس. 
وكلما فاض كأس حظي بالسعادة ، أقبلت بحسنها الدري لترنو إلى وتقدم لي الماء والغذاء. وها أنا يغمرني جنون السرور والفرح. 
وفي أوقات الفراغ أتطلع إلى جماعات العصافير فوق الشجرة سعيدة بين الشدو والطيران، ولكن لا شدوها ولا طيرانها بشيء يذكر إلى جانب قرب الحبيب. 
التعارف

وكان لي صديق خطاط ومن مريدي الشيخ فرجوته أن يقدمني إليه، فمضى بي إلى الكهف مخترقين صحراء المماليك ، وهناك رأيته وسط صحبه يتبادلون أنخاب المناجاة في نشوة هادئة نقية، فقدمني صديقي بين يديه ولكنه استمر فيما كان فيه غير ملتفت إلى مما أضرم الحياء في قلبي، ولكن صديقي أخذني من يدي وجلسنا في آخر الصف. 
وهمست في أذنه. 
- الأفضل أن نذهب. 
فهمس في أذني. 
- لقد قبل صداقتك، ولو كان رفضك لطردك بإشارة من يده. 
- وختمت الليلة بغناء طويل جميل، ولدى العودة سألني صاحبي: 
- ما رأيك في المكان وأهله؟ 
فقلت : 
- دخلوا قلبي بلا وسيط ، عروتهم ( صحبتهم) ساحرة ، أصواتهم عذبة، والمكان جذاب هادئ ورائحته زكية. 
عندما التقت العينان

مضى زمن قبل أن يلتفت إليّ وتلتقي عينانا. ولما شاعت ابتسامة في ملامحه ، وثبت إلى جانبه وقلت : 
- أقبلني في طريقتك .. 
فسألني : 
- ماذا يدفعك إلينا؟ 
فقلت بعد تردد : 
- أكاد أضيق بالدنيا وأروم الهروب منها. 
فقال بوضوح : 
- حب الدنيا محور طريقتنا وعدونا الهروب . وشعرت بأنني أنطلق من مقام البحيرة. 
الانتظار

ولكن لماذا هذا الكف بالذات؟ 
قيل إن سيدة المكان كانت تطوف بالموقع حول الكهف في المواسم. وكثيرون قد جنوا بسحر جمالها وجدوا في البحث عنها دون جدوى. وقيل إنها قد تختار قرينها ذات يوم في الكهف، وقصد الكهف أناس لا حصر لهم.. ولكن عبد ربه 
التائه ومريديه صمدوا إلى النهاية. 
أغلب أحاديثهم وأغانيهم عن المرأة الجميلة. ينتظرون الرضا ولا يعرفون اليأس. 
داء

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
بالأمس وأنا راجع من السهرة قبيل الفجر اعترضني في ظلمة الحارة شخص لم أتبين معالمه وقال لي : 
- أنا قادم إليك من وراء النجوم. 
فهزتني العزة وقلت بفرح: 
- من أجلي أنا هبطت؟ 
فقال بنبرة لم تخل من امتعاض: 
- لم تسلم بعد من الخيلاء. 
واختفى صاعدا بسرعة البرق 
فمن يعيده إلى ومعه الغفران؟! 
فسألته: 
- وماذا كنت تنوي أن تطلب مني؟ 
فأجاب متجاهلا سؤالى : 
الحياة فيض من الذكريات تصب في بحر النسيان . أما الموت فهو الحقيقة الراسخة. 
الشكوى

كان الكهف عامرا بالخلان، والنشوة تذيب الأحجار. 
ونفخ نافخ فأطفأ الشموع، وترددت الأنفاس في ظلام دامس وتهادى صوت إليهم يقول : " في السماء ضجروا من الأفعال الخسيسة والروائح المنكرة". 
وذهبت تاركا صمتا ثقيلا، فقال أحدهم : 
- إنها رسالة. 
فقال آخر : 
- بل هو أمر. 
وانطلقوا في الأسواق يحملون على كل خسيس ومنكر وغضب السادة، فزمجروا بالغضب، ولوحوا بالعصي. 
السمح والطاعة

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
قلت له بخشوع وعيناي لا تفارقان طلعته. 
- لم أر أحد في مثل بهائك من قبل . 
- فقال باسما: 
- الفضل لله رب العالمين. 
- أريد أن أعرف من تكون يا سيدي؟ 
- فقال بهدوء وكأنه يتذكر. 
- أنا الذي كان يوقظك من النوم قبل شروق الشمس. 
أصغيت باهتمام، فواصل : 
- أنا الذي ناصرتك على الكسل فانطلقت مع العمل . 
فكرت بعمق فيما قال ، واستمر هو : 
- أنا الذي أغراك بحب المعرفة. 
فهتفت : 
- نعم .. نعم . 
- وجمال الوجود. 
- أنا الذي أرشدتك إلى منابعة. 
- أني مدين لك إلى الأبد. 
وساد صمت متوتر . وشعرت بأنه جاء يطالبني بشيء فقلت : 
- أني طوع أمرك : 
فقال بهدوء شديد. 
- جئت لأضع فوق عملي نقطة الكمال. 
سؤال عن الدنيا

سألت الشيخ عبد ربه عما يقال عن حبه للنساء والطعام والشعر والمعرفة والغناء, فأجاب جادا: 
- هذا من فضل الملك الوهاب. 
فأشرت إلى ذم الأولىاء للدنيا، فقال : 
- أنهم يذمون ما ران عليها من فساد . 
قول

قال الشيخ عبد ربه ذات ليلة في سهرة الكهف 
- ما أجمل قصص الحب، عفا الله عن الزمن الذي يحييها ويميتها. 
تعريف

سألت الشيخ عبد ربه : 
- ما علامة الكفر؟ 
- فأجاب دون تردد: 
- الضجر. 
سيدتي الجميلة

قال الشيخ عبد ربه : 
- حدث ذلك وأنا أسير بين الطفولة والصبا. رأيت فوق الكنبة الوسطى تحت البسملة، امرأة جالسة لم أشهد في حياتي شيئا أجمل منها ابتسمت إلى فذهبت إليها ، فحنت على وقبلته ووهبتني قطعة من الملبن ، وكتمت السر ليدوم العطاء . وكلما ذهبت إلى الحجرة ، رجعت مجبور الخاطر بقبلة وقطعة من الحلوى. 
- ويوما ذهبت كالعادة، فوجدت الحجرة خالية . 
هل أفقد الجمال والسعادة ؟ 
وسألت أمي عن الضيفة الجميلة الكريمة. فدهشت لسؤالي. كما دهش أبي، وجعلت أحلف بأغلظ الإيمان. 
ولم يصدقا حرفا مما حكيت، وساورهما القلق طويلا. 
وظلت الكآبة كانت في الأعماق حتى هلت ليالى القمر. 
على وشك الهروب

حدث الشيخ عبد ربه التائه قال : 
- أغرتني نشوة الطرب ذات مرة بالتمادي في الطرب حتى طمعت أن أثب من الطرب الأصغر إلى الطرب الأكبر. فسألت الله أن يكرمني بحسن الختام. عند ذاك همس في أذني صوت " لا بارك الله في الهاربين". 
عندما

سألت الشيخ عبد ربه التائه. 
- متى يصلح حال البلد؟ 
فأجاب : 
- عندما يؤمن أهلها بأن عاقبة الجبن أوخم من عاقبة السلامة. 
ساعي البريد

في تلك الليلة من ليالى الكهف اشتدت الريح وانهل المطر ولعبت دفقات الهواء المتسللة من المدخل ذوابات الشمع، فخفقت القلوب بعنف، ومدوا الأبصار إلى المدخل وانتظروا فازداد خفقان القلوب. 
وهمس أحدهم : 
- يقولون إن ليلة هذا العام مباركة. 
- وتطلعت القلوب إلى المدخل بكل ما تملك من قوة. 
وترامى إليهم صفير فهبوا واقفين ، وعند ذلك دخل ساعي البريد بزيه المألوف وحقيبته، يكاد يغرق في الماء الذي تشربته ثيابه. 
وبهدوء أعطي كل يد ممدودة رسالة وذهب دون أن ينبس . 
وفضوا الظروف ونظروا في الرسائل على ضوء الشموع. 
وجدوها بيضاء لا شيء فيها. 
وهتف عبد ربه " العقبى للصابرين". 
عزرائيل

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
استداعاني المأمور يوما وقا لي : 
- كلمات تدفع الناس إلى التمرد ، فحذار! 
- فقلت له . 
- أسفي على من يطالبه واجبه بالدفاع عن اللصوص ومطاردة الشرفاء، 
- فصاح بي: 
هذا إنذار نهائي . 
ولما كان عزرائيل يخف لنجدتي في الملمات فقد تجلي ثوان للمأمور ، حتى ارتعدت مفاصلة، وسقط عن كرسيه هاتفاً. 
لله بينى وبينك. 
الرحمة

سألت الشيخ عبد ربه التائه: 
- كيف لتلك الحوادث أن تقع في عالم هو من صنع رحمن رحيم. 
فأجاب بهدوء : 
- لولا أنه رحمن رحيم ما وقعت! 
الواعظة

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
اعترضني في السوق امرأة آية في الجمال، وسألتني: 
- هل أعظك أيها الواعظ؟ 
فقلت بثقة : 
- أهلا بما تقولين. 
فقالت : 
- لا تعرض عني فتندم مدى العمر على ضياع النعمة الكبرى. 
في الحظيرة

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
حلمت بأنني واقف في حظيرة أغنام مترامية الأطراف وكانت تأكل وتشرب وتتبادل الحب في طمأنينة وسلام وتمنيت أن أكود أحدها، فكنت جديا بالغ القوة والجمال. 
ويوما جاء صاحب الحظيرة يتبعه الجزار حاملا سكينه. 
انتهاء المحنة

سألت الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
- كيف تنتهي المحنة التي نعانيها؟ 
فأجاب : 
- إن خرجنا سالمين فهي الرحمة، وإن خرجنا هالكين فهو العدل. 
لا تصدق

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
جاءني رجل قال لي : " لا تصدق .. ما أنت إلا ابن الصدفة العمياء.. بلا هدف جئت .. وبلا هدف تذهب .. وكأنك لم تكن" فقلت له " سبق أن صدق أبوك ما لا يجب تصديقه. فخسر الراحة والنعيم". 
الفعل الجميل

حدث الشيخ عبد ربه التائه قال : 
عثر يوما على حقيبة تحوي كنزا من المال وفيها ما يدل على شخص صاحبها وعنوانه. وكان من المنحرفين الذين ابتليت بهم البلاد، فقررت ألا أردها إليه ، وأودعتها سرا بدروم رجل فقير من أصحابنا عرف بالتقوى، وأنا لا أشك في أنه سينفقها في سبيل الله، ثم علمت أنه ردها إلى صاحبها نازلا عن حقه الشرعي فيها، فحزنت وأسفت. 
ثم توفي صاحبنا التقي الفقير، فهرعت إليه، وغسلته وكفنته، وحملته إلى الجامع، وصليت عليه، ولما انتهت الصلاة لمحت بين المصلين خلف نعشه الرجل الغني المنحرف وهو يبكي بحرارة. 
واهتز فؤادي وقلت " سبحانك يا مالك الملك تعلم ما لا نعلم وربما جاءت الصحوة بإذنك من حيث لا يدري أحد". 
دعاء

أصابتني وعكة فزارني الشيخ عبد ربه التائه، ورقاني ودعا لي قائلا : 
"اللهم من عليه بحسن الختام ، وهو العشق". 
العزلة

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
كنت أعبر ميدانا غاصا بالخلق فرأيت مجذوبا يضرب بعصاه في جميع الجهات كأنما يقاتل كائنات غير منظورة، حتى خارت قواه، فجلس على الطوار، وراح يجفف عرقه . وطيلة الوقت لم يبال به أحد، فاقتربت منه وسألته : 
- ماذا كنت تفعل يا عبد الله؟ 
فأجاب بحنق : 
كنت أقاتل قوة جاءت تروم القضاء على الناس ولكن لم يفهم عملي أحد ولم يعاوني أحد . 
السر

طالما سمعت الحكايات عن الملاك المتجسد في صورة امرأة ، وكم بحثت عنه في الميادين والطرق والحواري وأنا أقول لنفسي، أن رؤيته تضارع رؤية النور في ليلة القدر. 
وفي ليلة الموسم المباركة سمعت همسا بأنه سيمر عند السبيل حين سطوع القمر. وتجولت حول السبيل بنية العاشق وعزيمة البطل . وإذا بامرأة تلوح لفترة قصيرة، فاقتحمني وجهها السافر الملائكي وغمرني بالهيام والنشوة، ولكني لم أسمع وراءها لعلمي باستحالة العبور من دنيا البشر إلى دنيا الملائكة . 
عند ذاك انكشف لي سر حبي الأول. 
الثبات

رأيت الشيخ عبد ربه التائه ماشيا في جنازة . ولعلمي بأنه لا يشيع إلا الطيبين، انضممت إلى صفه حتى صلينا عليه معا. ثم سألت الشيخ عنه فقال : 
رجل نبيل وما أندر الرجال النبلاء أبي رغم طعونه في العمر أن يقلع عن الحب حتى هلك. 
رجل نبيل وما أندر الرجال النبلاء أبي رغم طعونه في العمر أن يقلع عن الحب حتى هلك. 
ذلك الحب

قلت للشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
- سمعت قوما يأخذون عليك حبك الشديد للدنيا. 
فقال : 
- حب الدنيا آية من آيات الشكر، ودليل ولع بكل جميل، وعلامة من علامات الصبر. 
عتاب الموت

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
مرة ضايقتني فكرة الموت أكثر من المعتاد كنت أهم بالنوم فخطر لي أن الموت قد يزورني في النوم فلا يطلع على الصباح، وسألت الله السلامة رحمة بأناس ينتظرون معونتي في اليوم التالي. 
واستغفر الله طويلا ثم غمغم " شد ما تشربت عمق التسبيح في مقام الجيزة" 
الطوفان

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
سيجيء الطوفان غدا أو بعد غد سيكتسح النساء والفاسدين العاجزين ولن تبقي إلى قلة من الأكفاء . وتنشأ مدينة جديدة تنبعث من أحضانها حياة جديدة ليت العمر يمتد يا عبد ربه لتعيش ولو يوما واحد في المدينة الآتية. 
في التجارة

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
حذار .. فإنني لم أجد تجارة هي أربح من بيع الأحلام. 
الزمن الحلو

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه: 
وجدتني على ربوة أنظر إلى شاشة عرض مبسوطة في الفضاء. ورقصت فرقة من الفاتنات، وغنت على إيقاع كوني، فنثرن من حركاتهن لآلئ النور البهيج . 
سألت بصوت جهير : 
- من أنتن؟ 
فأجبن: 
- نحن الأيام القليلة الحلوة التي مرت في غاية من البهاء والصفاء ولم يشبها كدر. 
الراقصان

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
ما روعني شيء كما روعني منظر الحياة وهي تراقص الموت على ذلك الغيقاع المؤثر الذي لا تسمعه إلا مرة واحدة في العمر كله. 
المطارد

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
هو يطاردني من المهد إلى اللحد، ذلك هو الحب. 
الفائز

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
ذات في الحارة أن المرأة الجميلة ستهب نفسها للفائز. وانهمك الشباب في السباق بلا هوادة. ومضى الفائز إلى المرأة ثملا بالسعادة مترنحا بالإرهاق وعند قدميها تهاوى قرينا للوجد فريسة للتعب. وظل يرنو إليها في طمأنينة حتى لعب النعاس بأجفانه. 
الهاوية

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه: 
حتى أنا شهدتني حجرة الاستقبال وأنا أنتظر راجيا التوفيق. 
ويدخل الأبواب وقورا ودودا ، ولكنه ينذر بالقيود والعواقب. 
ودعاني صوت باطني إلى الهرب. 
ثم تجئ هي متعثرة في الحياء فأسقط في الهاوية. 
الحياء

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
ما تجلي لعيني إلا نور الوجنات وعذوبة الحياء. 
أكرر السؤال فتغوص في الصمت أكثر. 
تجود بكل ثمين ولكنها من الكلام تجفل. 
الضيف

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
- كان بيتنا عامرا بالأحباب وذات يوم نزل بنا ضيف لم أره من قبل وحرصا على راحته أرسلني أبي لألعب بعيدا. ولما رجعت وجدت البيت خالياً، فلا أثر للضيف، ولا للأحباب. 
حزن الحياة

سئل الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : هل تحزن الحياة على أحد؟ 
فأجاب : 
- نعم .. إذا كان من عشاقها المخلصين..
القبر الذهبي

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه: 
رأيت في المنام قبرا ذهبيا قائما تحت شجرة سامقة غاصة بالبلابل الشدية. 
وعلى صورة نفشت بأحرف جميلة واضحة كلمات تقول : 
هنيئا لمن عاش ومات في بوتقة الهجران. 
الكمال

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
الكمال حلم سلسلة من الصراعات والدموع والمخاوف، ولكن لها سحر يفتن ويسكر. 
الوفاء في الملاح

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
آه من تلك المرأة الجميلة التي لا وفاء لها . 
لا هي تشبع، ولا عشاقها يتعظون. 
طبيعتها

قلت مرة للشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
قد أرحب بتعب عام متصل ولكني أضيق بعطلة شهر واحد فقال : 
طبعنا على حب الحياة وكره الموت. 
الكذب الصادق

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
بعض أكاذيب الحياة تتفجر صدقا. 
المشيئة

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
في الكون تسبح المشيئة ، وفي المشيئة يسبح الكون. 
الحب المتبادل

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه: 
في الكون تسبح المشيئة وفي المشيئة يسبح الكون. 
العقل

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
لقد فتح باب اللا نهاية عندما قال : أفلا تعقلون ". 
شهيق زفير

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
مع شهيق الكون وزفيره تهيم جميع المسرات والآلام. 
الحرية

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
أقرب ما يكون الإنسان إلى ربه وهو يمارس حريته بالحق. 
السر

لم يكن الشيخ عبد ربه التائه يخفي ولعه بالنساء . 
وفي ذلك قال : 
الحب مفتاح أسرار الوجود. 
حديث الموت

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
رأيت الموت في هيئة شيخ فان وهو يقول معاتبا " لو كففت عن عملي عاما واحدا لانتزعت منكم الإقرار بفضلي". 
التفاؤل

سألت الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
- لماذا يغلب عليك التفاؤل؟ 
فأجاب : 
- لأننا ما زلنا نعجب بالأقوال الجميلة حتى وإن لم نعمل بها. 
ما تشاء

أثار الشيخ عبد ربه التائه عجب بعض المريدين بإغراقه في الحياة الدنيا، فقال لهم، "أفعل ما تشاء بشرط ألا تنسى وظيفتك الأساسية وهي الخلافة". 
المهزلة والمأساة

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
من خسر إيمانه خسر الحياة والموت . 
السرعة

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
ما نكاد نفرغ من إعداد المنزل حتى يترامى إلينا لحن الرحيل. 
المستشار

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
حبا في الهداية قررت زيارة صاحبكم الذي ضجت الأرض من ظلمه وفساده؟ طلبت مقابلته فاستقبلني مستشاره وقدم لي القهوة. والتقت عينانا لحظة فعرفت فيه إبليس متنكرا ولما أحس بأنني عرفته ضحك قائلا : 
- خسرت هذه الجولة فالعب غيرها. 
الخصم القوي

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
يا من أيقظتن الفؤاد في دار الفناء ، أشهد بأنكن خلقتن الخصم القوي الذي يتحدى الموت. 
الاختيار

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
جاءتني امرأة جميلة تسألني الرأي في مسألة تعنيها. 
ولما وافيتها بالجواب قرأت طالعها في جبينها الوضاء. وقلت لها : 
" أمامك طريقان، طريق العفة والسماء، وطريق الحب والإنجاب..؟" 
فقالت بابتسام واحتشام: 
" لقد أعدني ذو الجلال للحب والإنجاب، ولن أخالف له مشيئة.." 
بحر

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه: 
وجدتني في بحر تتلاطم فيه أمواج الأفراح والأكدار. 
شكر

قال عبد ربه التائهه : 
الحمد لله أنقذنا وجوده من العبث في الدنيا ومن الفناء في الآخرة. 
خفقة

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
خفقة واحدة من قلب عاشق جديرة بطرد مائة من رواسب الأحزان. 
أنا الحب

كنا في الكهف نتناجى حين ارتفع صوت يقول : 
" أنا أحب ، لولاي لجف الماء، وفسد الهواء، وتمطى الموت في كل ركن". 
الاقتحام

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
حاولت يوما العزلة، ولكن تنهدات البشر اقتحمت خلوتي. 
الحب والحبيبة

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
قد تغيب الحبيبة عن الوجود، أما الحب فلا يغيب. 
لا تلعن

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
لا تلعنوا الدنيا فهي تكاد ألا يكون لها شن بما يقع فيها. 
واجب العزاء

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
جاءني رجل شاكيا ، فسألته عما به فقال : 
- إني غريق في بحر المتع ولا أشبع! 
فقلت له : 
- سأزورك يوم تشبع، لأقدم لك واجب العزاء. 
الدنيا والآخرة

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
إذا أحببت الدنيا بصدق، أحبتك الآخرة بجدارة. 
بلا ترحيب

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
الصديق الذي يندر أن نرحب به ، هو الموت . 
السر

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
كما تحب تكون. 
الوسط

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
أناس شغلتهم الحياة، وآخرون شغلهم الموت. 
أما أنا فقد استقر موضعي في الوسط. 
الترنح

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
كتب على الإنسان أن يسير مترنحا بين اللذة والألم. 
الجوهران

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
جوهران موكلان بالباب الذهبي 
يقولان للطارق : 
تقدم فلا مفر ، هما الحب والموت. 
الدورة اليومية

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
استلقيت فوق الأرض الخضراء تحت ضوء القمر أهيم في الرؤية، فهمست الأرض في أذني شاكية : 
" ينفسون على لقمتى اليومية . وما فعلت سوى أن استرددت ما سبق أن وهبت ". 
سر وراء السر

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
قلت للحياة : حقا إنك سر من أسرار الوهاب . 
فقالت بحياء : إن أبنائي يسألونني ، فلا يجدون عندي إلا السؤال. 
الوقت الأخير

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : " كيف نتعامل مع وقت الرضا والسرور؟". 
فأجاب : أعتبره آخر ما تبقي لك من وقت. 
انظر

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
أن مسك الشك فانظر في مرآة نفسك مليا. 
نسمة الحب

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
" نسمة حب تهب ساعة تكفّر عن سيئات رياح العمر كله".
خطبة الفجر

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه لسمار الكهف : 
أسكت أنين الشكوى من الدنيا، لا تبحث عن حكمة وراء المحير من فعالها، وفر قولك لما ينفع، وارض بما قسمن وإذا راودك خاطر اكتئاب فعالجه بالحب والنغم. 
الزمن

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
يحق للزمن أن يتصور أنه أقوى مدمرة، ولكنه يحقق أهدافه دون أن يسمع له صوت. 
الصراع الشامل

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
أشمل صراع في الوجود هو الصراع بين الحب والموت. 
الأصل

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
أطبق الشر على الإنسان من جميع النواحي فأبدع الإنسان الخير في جميع المسالك. 
الخيال

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : " قد يدرك المعمر يوما أنه أطول عمرا من أجمل رموز الحياة‍ 
الطائر الأخضر

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
أحببت حتى الذروة، وحلقت بجناحي النجاح، وأطربني الغناء في الليالي البدرية. وعند المغيب هبط الطائر الأخضر، فغرد وأشجاني دون أن أفقه له معنى. 
خفقة قلب

قال عبد ربه التائه : 
ما بين كشف النقاب عن وجه العروس وإسداله على جثتها إلا لحظة مثل خفقة قلب. 
الحركة

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
جاءني قوم وقالوا إنهم قرروا التوقف حتى يعرفوا معنى الحياة، فقلت لهم تحركوا دون إبطاء ، فالمعنى كامن في الحركة. 
لا تندم

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
اخفق يا قلبي واعشق كل جميل وابك بدمع غزير إذا شئت ولكن لا تندم. 
حسن الختام

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
ما أجمل أن تودعها وقد ازداد كل منكما بصاحبه رفعة . 
عنوان

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
أقترح تعليق لوحة فوق مدخل الكهف يكتب فيا " الله يديم دولة حسنك". 
ما يملأ الفضاء

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
لولا همسات الأسرار الجميلة السابحة في الفضاء لانقضت الشهب على الأرض بلا رحمة. 
اللهفة

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
كابدت من الشوق ما جعل حياتي لهفة مكنونة في حنين. 
الغباء

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
لا يوجد أغبى من المؤمن الغبي ، إلا الكافر الغبي. 
الغناء

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
الغناء حوار القلوب العاشقة. 
الآن

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
الحاضر نور يخفق بين ظلمتين 
الدين

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
الحياة دين ثقيل، رحم الله من سدده. 
الصفح

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
أقوى الأقوياء من يصفحون. 
تذكرة

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
عندما يلم الموت بالآخر، يذكرنا بأننا ما زلنا نمرح في نعمة الحياة. 
الواحة

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
في الصحراء واحة هي أمل الضال. 
الحديقة

قال الشيخ عبد ربه التائه : 
ما أجمل راحة البال في حديقة الورد.
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور علي الموضوع القيم
يعطيك العافية
                        	*

----------

